# La no estafa pharmamar, seguimiento de una gran verdad



## Zparo reincidente (14 Jul 2020)

Vaya owned me he comido . Esta vez es la buena para esta empresa






Me como owned antológico , con el covid de sobresaliente lo hacen


----------



## Mig29 (15 Jul 2020)

El que meta pasta para especular bien libre de hacerlo es. Pero la compañía está sobrevalorada, y los directivos son unos vendehumos impresentables, cualquiera que se pare un momento a investigar ve que huele a chamusquina.
Ese dinero tan fácil vino se puede volver a ir, con estos piratas ya paso, anda que no se arruinó gente por su culpa.


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Jul 2020)

Gowex 2.0


----------



## dcisneros (15 Jul 2020)

Pues su gráfico está disparado


----------



## Fortheface (15 Jul 2020)

Lo peor de los bocaclanclas que no saben invertir es ver que los demás ganan mientras ellos ven pasar por delante de sus morros y no han tenido COJONES a invertir, a tomar por culo.


----------



## Fortheface (15 Jul 2020)

Y ahora vas y lo cascas, casi 100k de beneficio.


----------



## Fortheface (15 Jul 2020)

Y si quieres ganar algo entra mañana que hasta 21€ queda camino.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Jul 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Abro hilo para que desenmascaremos a esta empresa que no vende farmacos sino paliativos de dudosa eficiencia. Vamos, que te aumenta dos meses si llega la vida en tratamientos de canceres.
> A la misma vez su presi dice que su farmaco es el más potente contra el COVID y cualquuier día te dice que tambien el sidra. La pastillita universal que lo cura todo.



Ah, ¿pero no son así TODAS LAS FARMAFIAS?


----------



## Pitu24 (16 Jul 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Abro hilo para que desenmascaremos a esta empresa que no vende farmacos sino paliativos de dudosa eficiencia. Vamos, que te aumenta dos meses si llega la vida en tratamientos de canceres.
> A la misma vez su presi dice que su farmaco es el más potente contra el COVID y cualquuier día te dice que tambien el sidra. La pastillita universal que lo cura todo.
> ¿por qué hay tanto garrulo invirtiendo en tamaña basura? está todo el mundo subnormal en este país?
> Y el contrato ese de usa con jazz pharmaceuticals, son 500 millones a dividir en 10-15 años, es decir, una puta mierda. De hecho seguira dando perdidas seguramente a pesar de ello.
> Para mí es todo por la falta de formación de los inversores pequeños españoles



Pharmamar... como es española todos a meterse con ella y hacerle el juego a los enemigos de España.

¿Por qué nadie se mete con Roche, Abott, GSK o Bayer?

Ah claro, es que los inventos patrios tienen menos dinero para hacer lobby y van a rebufo de las decisiones mafiosas de las grandes.

Buen truco, el chivo expiatorio los españolitos africanos y mientras la pasta para los top de la farmafia.

Cualquier negocio turbio de la farmafia patria es algo que ya han hecho, ido y vuelto las grandes farmafias internacionales.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Y ahora vas y lo cascas, casi 100k de beneficio.




Pues vete vendiendo, que cualquier día se gira hacia abajo con la misma furia ¿o crees que esto es sostenible?


----------



## veismuler (16 Jul 2020)

He estado en su fábrica de Colmenar viejo en Madrid.... Y la verdad es que es una señora empresa...

Pero no es lo mismo sus acciones qué pueden valer 1000 € o cero patatero... O no os acordáis ya de zeltia?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Todas las burbujas siguen el mismo esquema, en el último tramo las subidas ya son verticales debido a los infinitos pardillos que no quieren perderse la fiessshhta:


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

veismuler dijo:


> He estado en su fábrica de Colmenar viejo en Madrid.... Y la verdad es que es una señora empresa...
> 
> Pero no es lo mismo sus acciones qué pueden valer 1000 € o cero patatero... O no os acordáis ya de zeltia?




Nos acordamos, nos acordamos y de otras muchas más como por ejemplo Gowex...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Jul 2020)

veismuler dijo:


> Pero no es lo mismo sus acciones qué pueden valer 1000 € o cero patatero... O no os acordáis ya de zeltia?



Es que Pharmamar era una división de Zeltia.

Es como si quiebra GM y la sustituye Pontiac.

Por cierto, Zeltia también iba a sacar tales y cuales portentosos tratamientos, que iban a curar todos los males al hombre y a la bestia.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Nos acordamos, nos acordamos y de otras muchas más como por ejemplo Gowex...




1,2,3 .. responda ota vez... Pescanova


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jul 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> 1,2,3 .. responda ota vez... Pescanova




Venga otra que fue la rehostia... Astroc.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (16 Jul 2020)

Y la pastilla para la calbición¿ para cuándo?


----------



## terraenxebre (16 Jul 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> 1,2,3 .. responda ota vez... Pescanova



Todo queda en familia.

Pero phm fácil que suba más


----------



## terraenxebre (16 Jul 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Venga otra que fue la rehostia... Astroc.



La burbuja por definición: Terra


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jul 2020)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Todo queda en familia.
> 
> Pero phm fácil que suba más



pharma.. huele mas a astroc no es por nada.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (16 Jul 2020)

yo tengo poca idea de inversiones ( mes estoy poniendo) pero huele a podrido tantas noticias, seguramente pagadas, en periódicos digitales des Hispañistán


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (16 Jul 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Abro hilo para que desenmascaremos a esta empresa que no vende farmacos sino paliativos de dudosa eficiencia. Vamos, que te aumenta dos meses si llega la vida en tratamientos de canceres.
> A la misma vez su presi dice que su farmaco es el más potente contra el COVID y cualquuier día te dice que tambien el sidra. La pastillita universal que lo cura todo.
> ¿por qué hay tanto garrulo invirtiendo en tamaña basura? está todo el mundo subnormal en este país?
> Y el contrato ese de usa con jazz pharmaceuticals, son 500 millones a dividir en 10-15 años, es decir, una puta mierda. De hecho seguira dando perdidas seguramente a pesar de ello.
> Para mí es todo por la falta de formación de los inversores pequeños españoles



Los muertos no reclaman, solo las familias, si es que saben que se han tratado con ciertas sustancias que no funcionan ni como placebos pero es difícil que demuestren que el desastroso resultado que han tenido hubiese sido diferente si hubieran optado por otros productos, por lo tanto es para ellos un negocio redondo.


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Jul 2020)

Yo soy de los que tanteo meterse y no lo hizo y no creas que no me arrepiento, creo que podría ser un gran broker porque siempre veo estas cosas anticipadamente pero a la hora de la verdad soy un cagao y muy conservador con mi dinero así que esas intuiciones de poco me valen.

De todos modos mi intuición me dice que si habéis metido pasta ahí hace 6 meses iría marcando una salida ya y un stop loss por lo que pueda pasar, huele a petardazo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jul 2020)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Yo soy de los que tanteo meterse y no lo hizo y no creas que no me arrepiento, creo que podría ser un gran broker porque siempre veo estas cosas anticipadamente pero a la hora de la verdad soy un cagao y muy conservador con mi dinero así que esas intuiciones de poco me valen.
> 
> De todos modos mi intuición me dice que si habéis metido pasta ahí hace 6 meses iría marcando una salida ya y un stop loss por lo que pueda pasar, huele a petardazo.



REcuerdas las que salen bien... Si metieses pasta de verdad.... Te acordarias de las que salen mal.


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Jul 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> REcuerdas las que salen bien... Si metieses pasta de verdad.... Te acordarias de las que salen mal.



y así es me acuerdo mucho más de mis fracasos, lo que me hace ser excesivamente cauto y para invertir hay que tener un poco de desparpajo que no temeridad, con el dinero de otro es más sencillo dar consejos aunque también se puede meter la pata está claro.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jul 2020)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> y así es me acuerdo mucho más de mis fracasos, lo que me hace ser excesivamente cauto y para invertir hay que tener un poco de desparpajo que no temeridad, con el dinero de otro es más sencillo dar consejos aunque también se puede meter la pata está claro.




Eso es inevitable.. apañero. Si quieres saber lo bien o mal que funcionan tus operaciones hay que abrir aunque sea una demo.. y llevar un registro . A partir de hay anotar que hace y por que y tienes una idea de lo que sucede realmente y no de lo que crees que sucede.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Jul 2020)

Una cosa son vender humo y las previsiones y otra la realidad, y las ventas son las que son y las que van a ser como MÍNIMO, porque ya está firmado.


----------



## larios357 (16 Jul 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Abro hilo para que desenmascaremos a esta empresa que no vende farmacos sino paliativos de dudosa eficiencia. Vamos, que te aumenta dos meses si llega la vida en tratamientos de canceres.
> A la misma vez su presi dice que su farmaco es el más potente contra el COVID y cualquuier día te dice que tambien el sidra. La pastillita universal que lo cura todo.
> ¿por qué hay tanto garrulo invirtiendo en tamaña basura? está todo el mundo subnormal en este país?
> Y el contrato ese de usa con jazz pharmaceuticals, son 500 millones a dividir en 10-15 años, es decir, una puta mierda. De hecho seguira dando perdidas seguramente a pesar de ello.
> Para mí es todo por la falta de formación de los inversores pequeños españoles



Hablas por experiencia? Todo lo que vende la farmafia, todas!! da igual , es para aliviar algo, poco seguramente y que compres más y seas como un drogadicto. Se ha perdido la medicina natural. Ahora es todo negocio, y si te jode algo más mejor.
Te metes con la farma, que por lo menos da trabajo en españa, que hace falta, y que es todo mierda, pues si, también fuera.
Soy anti medicamentos, solo cuando estoy muerto me puedo tomar alguno cada mil. Cada uno lo suyo que anda que no tenemos mafia para que nombres una por decir algo. A ver si el gobierno no nos hunde más que es la peor mafia y ahí están.


----------



## aburrevacas (16 Jul 2020)

una gran estafa y yo apunto de doblarme , que me estafen asi constantemente


----------



## Redicho (16 Jul 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> 1,2,3 .. responda ota vez... Pescanova



Popular...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Redicho dijo:


> Popular...




Popular fue un atraco a mano armada del Santander a plena luz del día.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Popular fue un atraco a mano armada del Santander a plena luz del día.




Eso fue un duelo en la oscuridad entre opusinos y legionarios...
Y al Santander le endosaron el muerto que los demas no quisieron.. a cambio de mirar para otro lado con sus mierdas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Eso fue un duelo en la oscuridad entre opusinos y legionarios...
> Y al Santander le endosaron el muerto que los demas no quisieron.. a cambio de mirar para otro lado con sus mierdas.




Los demás lo querían también, pero Santander como era el mafioso mayor, lo consiguió. De hecho, fue una demolición controlada con la ayuda de Guindos, que ya había trabajado en el Santander o algo así.

Yo ahora por carambolas del destino estoy en el Santander derivado del Popular, y estoy deseando largarme de ese banco satánico.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Los demás lo querían también, pero Santander como era el mafioso mayor, lo consiguió. De hecho, fue una demolición controlada con la ayuda de Guindos, que ya había trabajado en el Santander o algo así.




Guindos amenazo con meterle la mierda pa dentro a la Botina.


----------



## porcospin (16 Jul 2020)

Pitu24 dijo:


> Pharmamar... como es española todos a meterse con ella y hacerle el juego a los enemigos de España.
> 
> ¿Por qué nadie se mete con Roche, Abott, GSK o Bayer?
> 
> ...





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ah, ¿pero no son así TODAS LAS FARMAFIAS?



Aquí al menos no sale el presidente del país haciéndoles anuncios de gratis y fakenews para que su valor en bolsa se suba un 30% en un dia. Las probabilidades de que USA saque la vacuna no creo que lleguen ni al 40%, pero la pasta y los meritos por adelantados se los han llevado al 95%.

Muchos de los que critican todo lo local y el Ibex son los mismos que se van al casino grande lo llenan de dineros que permiten subidas diarias de 2 digitos. viva la burbuja!


----------



## Fortheface (16 Jul 2020)

PharmaMar alcanza los 10 euros: siguientes objetivos - Bolsa Now


----------



## Fortheface (16 Jul 2020)

Que viene, que viene.... que me quiten lo vailao.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (16 Jul 2020)

Disparada ahora mismo.

Esto me da canguelillo, aunque los fundamentales de la empresa dan verosimilitud a esta subida.


----------



## Fortheface (16 Jul 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Disparada ahora mismo.
> 
> Esto me da canguelillo, aunque los fundamentales de la empresa dan verosimilitud a esta subida.



Canguelo???? y los stops para que sirven??? más feliz que una perdiz


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Yo soy de los que tanteo meterse y no lo hizo y no creas que no me arrepiento, creo que podría ser un gran broker porque siempre veo estas cosas anticipadamente pero a la hora de la verdad soy un cagao y muy conservador con mi dinero así que esas intuiciones de poco me valen.
> 
> De todos modos mi intuición me dice que si habéis metido pasta ahí hace 6 meses iría marcando una salida ya y un stop loss por lo que pueda pasar, huele a petardazo.




Pharmamar hace 6 meses aún no subía en vertical, por tanto se le podrían echar unos leurillos a ver si saltaba la liebre. Hoy, ya es una trampa para gacelillas, pues sube en vertical, y lo que sube vertical baja de igual forma, ejemplo Bitcoin:


----------



## Fortheface (16 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pharamar hace 6 meses aún no subía en vertical, por tanto se le podrían echar unos leurillos a ver si saltaba la liebre. Hoy, ya es una trampa para gacelillas, pues sube en vertical, y lo que sube vertical baja de igual forma, ejemplo Bitcoin:



Qué ejemplo pones por dios, igualito igualito que el bitcoin


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Qué ejemplo pones por dios, igualito igualito que el bitcoin




Cuando seas mayor, aprenderás que en bolsa la gráfica del valor de una empresa, y su valor real no tienen nada que ver muchas veces.

Y la gráfica de Pharmamar huele a guano inminente.

Y me puedes citar, para los Darwin awards futuros.


----------



## Fortheface (16 Jul 2020)

Siendo así doy por perdida mi inversión, una verdadera lástima.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Siendo así doy por perdida mi inversión, una verdadera lástima.
> Ver archivo adjunto 375391




Los que entraron hace 6 meses seguramente pueden dormir tranquilos, pero ¿le dirías a tu madre que se hipotecase para comprar ahora mismo?


----------



## Fortheface (16 Jul 2020)

Yo en ningún momento he dicho a nadie que se hipoteque ni que compre, cada cual con su dinero puede hacer lo que le venga en gana, haces unas comparaciones que no acabo de entender, pero lo asumo ya que soy un crio.


----------



## Segovich (16 Jul 2020)

desde los 4€ que la llevo y subiendo stop cada poco. por mi como si dice que se pasan al negocio de la mortadela...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Yo en ningún momento he dicho a nadie que se hipoteque ni que compre, cada cual con su dinero puede hacer lo que le venga en gana, haces unas comparaciones que no acabo de entender, pero lo asumo ya que soy un crio.




Lo eres, por eso ni afirmas ni niegas. Por lo que pueda pasar...

Yo, como soy un hombre, a la vista de la gráfica, me la juego, y afirmo que Pharmamar, petará en breve o a menos de 1 año vista. Aquí queda escrito y que me cite el que quiera.


----------



## Fortheface (16 Jul 2020)

Lo mismo hoy me salgo si redondeo los 100k


Que niño más malote


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (16 Jul 2020)

BRVTAL.

Será una burbuja, pero con una buena orden stop-loss me da lo mismo. La compré hace un mes a 7,3, 196 títulos, me he sacado como mínimo 600 pavos en un mes.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (16 Jul 2020)

El producto de pharmamar es fácilmente replicable pues no es un medicamento de cura , sino más bien un paliativo . Vosotros me diréis de que te sirve que te prolonguen la vida dos meses más de mala forma un cancer de pulmón o de partes blandas


----------



## Zparo reincidente (16 Jul 2020)

Realmente nunca ha sido un producto curador. Cualquier sustancia un poco fuertecilla que eches a un cancer te vale para pararlo un par de meses pues las celulas lo encuentran como un entretenimiento mientras , el problema es que martirizas al paciente


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (16 Jul 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> El producto de pharmamar es fácilmente replicable pues no es un medicamento de cura , sino más bien un paliativo . Vosotros me diréis de que te sirve que te prolonguen la vida dos meses más de mala forma un cancer de pulmón o de partes blandas



Aqui estamos hablando de pasta, no de resultados.

Que los votontos sigan invirtiendo, que el estallido de la burbuja se lo comerán ellos.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (16 Jul 2020)

Daria igual echarle el producto de pharmamar que si el paciente tomara bromuro o cal viva


----------



## Zparo reincidente (16 Jul 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Aqui estamos hablando de pasta, no de resultados.
> 
> Que los votontos sigan invirtiendo, que el estallido de la burbuja se lo comerán ellos.



Hasta que venga un fondo como el que saco el informe de gowex y lo saque el día anterior de noche y la accion quede bloqueada, abriendo un 80% abajo


----------



## OvEr0n (16 Jul 2020)

He apostado al rojo y ha salido el rojo!!!!!! GÑEEEEEEEE Que lizto soy!!!!!!! HA SALIDO EL NEGRO!!! PUÑETERA CNMV!!!!!!!!


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Te vuelvo a decir lo que dije al otro forero ¿le dirías a tu madre que se hipotecase hoy para comprar acciones de la empresa y mantenerlas a un año vista?

Porque muchos lo que están diciendo es que seguirán subiendo, porque ejjj que la empresa lo vale.


Y no soy ningún asustaviejas. Ya he visto multitud de gráficas, y siempre se cumple el mismo patrón. Cuando hay esas subidas, siempre sucede la petada en poco tiempo.

Lo que pasa es que muchos hablan por hablar, porque realmente no tienen nada invertido y les da igual si sus habladurías se cumplen o no.

Ahora mismo sé de una persona conocida que acaba de meter 50.000 en Deoleo ¿qué dicen los foreros, subirá a un año vista o bajará?


Acciones de Deoleo | Cotización OLEO - Investing.com


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

OvEr0n dijo:


> He apostado al rojo y ha salido el rojo!!!!!! GÑEEEEEEEE Que lizto soy!!!!!!! HA SALIDO EL NEGRO!!! *PUÑETERA CNMV!!!!!!!!*




_Cómo lo puede permitir ????!!!! para qué está !!!!!!_


----------



## OvEr0n (16 Jul 2020)

Capitalizar 2400 millones dando en 2019 11 millones de perdidas y con una cifra de negocio tan ridicula respecto a su capitalizacion solo quiere decir una cosa... EN cuanto no cumpla espectativas en los siguientes Q petardazo. Yo no entiendo como hay gente que saca un 200, 300% y sigue sin vender... Es como un agricultor de mi pueblo con huertas perifericas en todo el pueblo... Cada año que pasaba y no vendia en el boom inmobiliario alardeaba de que cada año era un 20% mas rico pues le ofrecian mas y mas pero el no vendia porque al año siguiente seguian ofreciendo mas. Pues sigue cultivando a dia de hoy coliflores y viviendo en una casa/cabaña.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (16 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Te vuelvo a decir lo que dije al otro forero ¿le dirías a tu madre que se hipotecase hoy para comprar acciones de la empresa y mantenerlas a un año vista?
> 
> Porque muchos lo que están diciendo es que seguirán subiendo, porque ejjj que la empresa lo vale.
> 
> ...



Los precios y el tiempo no tienen una relación funcional. Tendencias pasadas no anticipan tendencias futuras.

El chartismo lo compra la gente porque sirve de ancla, nada mas.


----------



## Fortheface (16 Jul 2020)

Mama ha salido el rojo...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Ya lo he sustanciado. Te he dicho que a la vista de la gráfica, digo que bajará.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Capitalizar 2400 millones dando en 2019 11 millones de perdidas y con una cifra de negocio tan ridicula respecto a su capitalizacion solo quiere decir una cosa... EN cuanto no cumpla espectativas en los siguientes Q petardazo. Yo no entiendo como hay gente que saca un 200, 300% y sigue sin vender... Es como un agricultor de mi pueblo con huertas perifericas en todo el pueblo... Cada año que pasaba y no vendia en el boom inmobiliario alardeaba de que cada año era un 20% mas rico pues le ofrecian mas y mas pero el no vendia porque al año siguiente seguian ofreciendo mas. Pues sigue cultivando a dia de hoy coliflores y viviendo en una casa/cabaña.




A sumar a los de: si no vendo no pierdo, como me dijo el otro día alguien conocido cuando iba perdiendo 5.000 euros en el Ibex. Menos mal que me hizo caso y vendió, sino ahora ya estaba en -8000. Y dado el escenario actual bajista, dada la crisis del país, quizás dentro de un año me tenga que pagar una buena cena.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Claro que vamos a ser serios ¿entonces tú que datos usas?

Ponme un ejemplo de acción, que en menos de 8 meses haya multiplicado por 5 su valor y se mantuviera en el tiempo esa subida:

Histórico de la cotización de PharmaMar (PHMR) - Investing.com


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Tus mensajes sí que son lugares comunes. No dices nada, ni si hay que comprar o vender. Y yo lo estoy diciendo. Si alguuien me viniese diciendo que iba a meter un dinero importante en Pharmamar, le diría que ni se le ocurriese, que ahora mismo es una mala decisión, que el valor de la acción está totalmente inflado, y que en un horizonte próximo su valor será muy inferior.

Y para saberlo sólo necesito ver la gráfica del valor, me importa un huevo el valor de la empresa o lo que haga.


----------



## White calvin (16 Jul 2020)

Menudo subnormal, eres tu iturralde?

Si te jode no haber podido comprar antes que te den por culo


----------



## Fortheface (16 Jul 2020)

Entiende que escuece ver pasar el dinero por delante de tus morros y no haberlo cogido, pero hoiga que todavía está usted a tiempo échale HUEVOS


----------



## OvEr0n (16 Jul 2020)

Que en 2020 estemos asi... virgencita. Mis felicitaciones por las plusvis pero tened cuidado y poner a salvaguarda dichas plusvis cuando sea necesario.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Gowex también era la gallina de los huevos de oro, al menos hasta que se suspendió la cotización y se fue todo a tomar por culo. Vaya, si tiene una gráfica parecida:


----------



## White calvin (16 Jul 2020)

Zeltia jamás saco nada y el precio estaba infladisimo, mientras que phm ha sacado yondelis, la lurbinectedina que está a punto de ser aprobada 100% por la fda y la de contratos que pueden salir como los de jazz pero en china, india, israel(ya tienen precontrato), corea etc.. Y como salga lo de aplidin para el covid ni te cuento. 

Tampoco entiendo como blackrock, vanguard etc entran en esta empresa y aumentan posiciones si no tiene fundamentales según los pacos del Foro

Entiendo que haya haters de esta empresa porque es normal, se han perdido mucha subida


----------



## Fortheface (16 Jul 2020)

Que ganas de amargarnos el día.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> Zeltia jamás saco nada y el precio estaba infladisimo, mientras que phm ha sacado yondelis, la lurbinectedina que está a punto de ser aprobada 100% por la fda y la de contratos que pueden salir como los de jazz pero en china, india, israel(ya tienen precontrato), corea etc.. Y como salga lo de aplidin para el covid ni te cuento.
> 
> Tampoco entiendo como blackrock, vanguard etc entran en esta empresa y aumentan posiciones si no tiene fundamentales según los pacos del Foro
> 
> *Entiendo que haya haters de esta empresa porque es normal, se han perdido mucha subida*





Que sí, que sí, que va a seguir subiendo hasta el infinito y más allá. Y Deoleo también. Y Tesla, y Apple, y AMD, y el Nasdaq entero, y todos seremos ricos, y todos seremos felices, mientras estamos con el yate en la playa viendo la vida pasar.


Ruego que se me cite en todos los mensajes para futuros Darwin awards, que me da que ganarán otros.


----------



## Fortheface (16 Jul 2020)

Los lobos de Wall Street... y de Noruega: quiénes están detrás del capital de PharmaMar | Capital Radio

El montón de tontos que han entrado en esta acción, no logro entenderlo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Los lobos de Wall Street... y de Noruega: quiénes están detrás del capital de PharmaMar | Capital Radio
> 
> El montón de tontos que han entrado en esta acción, no logro entenderlo.




También Antonio del Valle había metido 450 millones de euros en acciones del Popular poco antes de que se lo quedase por la jeta el Santander ¿y?


Antonio del Valle: “Espero vivir lo suficiente para ver que se hace justicia con el Popular”


_El empresario mexicano Antonio del Valle lideró la inversión de 450 millones de euros en Banco Popular de fortunas de su país *que se esfumaron* con la intervención y posterior adquisición del banco por parte de Santander._

Cuando se vive a base de suerte, llega un día en que la suerte se acaba.


----------



## Fortheface (16 Jul 2020)

Veo que eres una persona que has de tener la razón si o si, pues nada en breve quebrara y saldremos todos escaldados.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (16 Jul 2020)

En estos casos no es de tontos o de listos invertir, depende de dónde entres y dónde salgas. Si te sale bien la jugada...


----------



## White calvin (16 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Que sí, que sí, que va a seguir subiendo hasta el infinito y más allá. Y Deoleo también. Y Tesla, y Apple, y AMD, y el Nasdaq entero, y todos seremos ricos, y todos seremos felices, mientras estamos con el yate en la playa viendo la vida pasar.
> 
> 
> Ruego que se me cite en todos los mensajes para futuros Darwin awards, que me da que ganarán otros.



Me encantan esos argumentos tan buenos, no va a subir infinitamente pero todavía le queda bastante recorrido. De momento mis plazos de precio de cotización se van cumpliendo(los puse en el foro hará cosa de un mes) y tengo una fecha para vender y un PO para cuando lo toque. Ahora eso de ver haters todos los dias con esta empresa por no haberse subido en el momento adecuado cansa. 

Que nadie mire por nuestro dinero que ya bastante teneis que mirar por el vuestro


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Veo que eres una persona que has de tener la razón si o si, pues nada en breve quebrara y saldremos todos escaldados.




En tu caso, puede que no salgas escaldado, pero sí sin los 100.000 de beneficio.

Conozco a uno que iba ganando 30.000 con IAG, porque pilló de suerte un pequeño rebote que tuvo estos meses, y como le pudo la codicia, además de no tener NPI, el otro día tuvo que vender con 8.000 de pérdidas. Ahora anda mirando a ver qué compra para recuperarse. En el entorno bajista actual, del Ibex, un plan sin fisuras...

Acciones de International Consolidated Airlines Group S.A. | Cotización ICAG - Investing.com


----------



## Coronavirus (16 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> En tu caso, puede que no salgas escaldado, pero sí sin los 100.000 de beneficio.
> 
> Conozco a uno que iba ganando 30.000 con IAG, porque pilló de suerte un pequeño rebote que tuvo estos meses, y como le pudo la codicia, el otro día tuvo que vender con 8.000 de pérdidas.
> 
> Acciones de International Consolidated Airlines Group S.A. | Cotización ICAG - Investing.com



Pues que no venda, menuda gilipollez cuentas. Cada mensaje tuyo es una demostración que de BOLSA ni puta idea, pero adelante sigue sigue.

Y si, PharmaMar es una puñetera estafa, pero tampoco hay que ser Einstein para verlo.

Por mi parte te vas al ignore.

PD: mírate lo inestable que eres.
PD2: mírate los consejos de mierda que das


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Pues que no venda, menuda gilipollez cuentas. Cada mensaje tuyo es una demostración que de BOLSA ni puta idea, pero adelante sigue sigue.
> 
> Y si, PharmaMar es una puñetera estafa, pero tampoco hay que ser Einstein para verlo.
> 
> *Por mi parte te vas al ignore.*













Sólo los ofendiditos meten a otros foreros en el ignore.


----------



## Fortheface (16 Jul 2020)

Pharmamar supera los 10 euros a la espera de los resultados del Aplidin


----------



## Zparo reincidente (16 Jul 2020)

Los fármacos de zeltia son replicables y sustituibles , pues no curan ninguno , son siquiera paliativos . Simolemente entretienen a los canceres unas semanas o días con algo que las células extrañan , una vez asimiladas vuelta al cancer con más fuerza


----------



## Coronavirus (16 Jul 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Los fármacos de zeltia son replicables y sustituibles , pues no curan ninguno , son siquiera paliativos . Simolemente entretienen a los canceres unas semanas o días con algo que las células extrañan , una vez asimiladas vuelta al cancer con más fuerza



Dime un fármaco que cure y no sea paliativo, subnormal.


----------



## Fortheface (16 Jul 2020)

Correeee salte que quiebra


----------



## Zparo reincidente (16 Jul 2020)

Y para los que dicen que todas las farmas son iguales es mentira , hay farmas que tienen productos que de verdad curan gracias a dios . Si todos los fármacos fueran como los de pharmamar no se verían salir de hospitales gente recuperada de canceres casi terminales . Y quien dice cancer, dice otras dolencias


----------



## Zparo reincidente (16 Jul 2020)

Y luego las instalaciones paco que tiene en colmenar viejo ....... arriba oficinas , y abajo unos pequeños laboratorios que parece más los congelados de pescanova que otra cosa . Todo lleno de frigoríficos lleno de moluscos y medusas de mar , porque ya se sabe que con esos bichos se cura de todo . Desde una calentura en el dedo gordo del pie , a un cancer terminal y terminando por él sidra , pasando por el covid


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 375539
> 
> Correeee salte que quiebra







Ya he dicho todo lo que tenía que decir en este tema. Nos vemos en unos meses. Aunque para entonces ya sé que dirás que tú vendiste justo en máximos, porque eres muy listo.


----------



## Fortheface (16 Jul 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Y luego las instalaciones paco que tiene en colmenar viejo ....... arriba oficinas , y abajo unos pequeños laboratorios que parece más los congelados de pescanova que otra cosa . Todo lleno de frigoríficos lleno de moluscos y medusas de mar , porque ya se sabe que con esos bichos se cura de todo . Desde una calentura en el dedo gordo del pie , a un cancer terminal y terminando por él sidra , pasando por el covid



Entiendo tú resentimiento, debiste perder mucho con esta empresa.


----------



## Fortheface (16 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ya he dicho todo lo que tenía que decir en este tema. Nos vemos en unos meses. Aunque para entonces ya sé que dirás que tú vendiste justo en máximos, porque eres muy listo.



Venderé cuando me salga de los COJONES, explicaciones las justas.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (16 Jul 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Entiendo tú resentimiento, debiste perder mucho con esta empresa.



Nunca invertí en esta empresa pero la conozco bien . Los laboratorios que hay abajo son paco . La estrategia de la empresa es de niños pequeños . Ir buscando por los mares conchas y erizos de mar para curar enfermedades terminales . Estáis financiando a 4 amiguetes que les gusta ir a bucear como costeau con su Calipso . Lo que hace pharmamar no se diferencia a las brujas que echan plumas de paloma o pelos de ratón para hacer ungüentos


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (16 Jul 2020)

11,24 euros, está como un cohete. ¿Que ha sucedido?


----------



## Zparo reincidente (16 Jul 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> 11,24 euros, está como un cohete. ¿Que ha sucedido?



Que media españa lee pc bolsa e invierte según ello . Sube al ritmo de esto se va a las nubes , me han comentado rumores de una opa de bayer a 50 euros , boommmm , etc etc. Y tienes a media españa analfabeta comprando esta basura de empresa


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (16 Jul 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que media españa lee pc bolsa e invierte según ello . Sube al ritmo de esto se va a las nubes , me han comentado rumores de una opa de batería a 50 euros , boommmm , etc etc. Y tienes a media españa analfabeta comprando esta basura de empresa



Cuantos mas analfabetos compren, mejor.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que media españa lee pc bolsa e invierte según ello . Sube al ritmo de esto se va a las nubes , me han comentado rumores de una opa de bayer a 50 euros , boommmm , etc etc. Y tienes a media españa analfabeta comprando esta basura de empresa




Va a seguir subiendo, que me lo han dicho varios foreros en este hilo, gñé.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (16 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Va a seguir subiendo, que me lo han dicho varios foreros en este hilo, gñé.



Escocido porque no entraste hace un par de meses, imagino.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Escocido porque no entraste hace un par de meses, imagino.




Joder que pesados. Yo me enteré hace poco de la existencia de esa empresa, y viendo el gráfico ya sé cómo va a acabar la historia. Si tengo que estar escocido por algo es por no entrar en varias empresas del Nasdaq, pues con AMD estuve tentado cuando salieron los Ryzen.

Por cierto, para los que dicen que la gráfica no sirve de nada, gñé, que miren esta interesante gráfica de AMD con subidas verticales y bajadas de la misma intensidad en 2000 y 2006:

Acciones de AMD | Cotización AMD - Investing.com

¿Qué pasará a partir de 2020? No sé, no me lo imagino...


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ahora mismo sé de una persona conocida que acaba de meter 50.000 en Deoleo ¿qué dicen los foreros, subirá a un año vista o bajará?
> 
> 
> Acciones de Deoleo | Cotización OLEO - Investing.com



Si le ha metido ahora es retrasado mental, habría que ver que motiva esa subida vertical bestial, en una criptomoneda de mierda esas subidas y bajadas son normales porque es todo hype, la bolsa no se libra de informaciones interesadas que causan furor o miedo pero una cosa que triplica su valor en su día con las mismas se reduce x6 en cuanto las ballenas decidan vender y pillen a todas esas gacelillas que se subieron al carro.

Comprar en máximos o tienes una buena información y quieres ir a muy corto o es de retrasado mental.

Edito: estoy viendo que es una re salida a bolsa esto cambia un poco la situación pero no me ha pasado pocas veces que compras con prima de emisión al principio y a la semana todos los que han comprado con prima cuando deja de existir venden en masa.

Lo de la bolsa solo se puede ir a largo en valores seguros con paciencia o a corto si aceptas el riesgo y/o manejas información privilegiada. El resto es más ruleta rusa de lo que la gente quiere pensar


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Si le ha metido ahora es retrasado mental, habría que ver que motiva esa subida vertical bestial, en una criptomoneda de mierda esas subidas y bajadas son normales porque es todo hype, la bolsa no se libra de informaciones interesadas que causan furor o miedo pero una cosa que triplica su valor en su día con las mismas se reduce x6 en cuanto las ballenas decidan vender y pillen a todas esas gacelillas que se subieron al carro.
> 
> Comprar en máximos o tienes una buena información y quieres ir a muy corto o es de retrasado mental.
> 
> ...




Pues compró al alza... Sé que lo hizo por terceros. Si fuera mi amigo, le diría que está loco.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Jul 2020)

Debe joder pero bien bien bien estar todo el día en el foro "estudiando" y "estudiando" empresas de leasing de aviones, empresas quebradas tipo iag, Airbus, Renault......

Y que en tus putas narices tenías a pharmamar y deoleo y por no leer los informes anuales de 200 páginas como he hecho yo, te quedas con cara de gilipollas.

Que en la operación acordeon y ampliación de capital de deoleo, tenías a gente regalando sus derechos de suscripción preferente a menos de 1 céntimo.....


Hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> *Debe joder pero bien bien bien estar todo el día en el foro "estudiando" y "estudiando" empresas de leasing de aviones, empresas quebradas tipo iag, Airbus, Renault......*
> 
> Y que en tus putas narices tenías a pharmamar y deoleo y por no leer los informes anuales de 200 páginas como he hecho yo, te quedas con cara de gilipollas.
> 
> ...





Has acertado en todo, eres un crack, eres un fiera, así que toma, te dejo 300.000 euros y quiero que me los conviertas en 600.000 en 3 meses.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Has acertado en todo, eres un crack, eres un fiera, así que toma, te dejo 300.000 euros y quiero que me los conviertas en 600.000 en 3 meses.




No se trata de ser un adivino, se trata de haber leído el foro de burbuja.info desde finales de diciembre con el coronavirus, esperar pacientemente el crack cuando explotará el coronavirus y mientras decidir y pensar las empresas beneficiadas:

Productores de alimentación.
Empresas de desinfectantes.
Empresas farmacéuticas que desarrollen el test del coronavirus.
Oro

Y ahora a disfrutar de los vaivenes mientras ahora sí que os arriesgais vosotros a estos precios.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Jul 2020)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> yo tengo poca idea de inversiones ( mes estoy poniendo) pero huele a podrido tantas noticias, seguramente pagadas, en periódicos digitales des Hispañistán



Pues solo con ese comentario ya tiene usted un máster en acciones de humo y otc a centavo.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (20 Jul 2020)

De nuevo subiendo casi un 3% hasta los 11'26€

PharmaMar sube en bolsa tras solicitar a Suiza comercializar la lurbinectedina


----------



## Fortheface (20 Jul 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> De nuevo subiendo casi un 3% hasta los 11'26€



Menos mal que vendí como me aconsejaron, coño que no salto el stop y todavía las tengo.

QUE MALA SUERTEEEEE


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Jul 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> LA ESTAFA DE LAS MASCARILLAS Y BOZALES DE LA PSY OP SADOMOSOQUISTA BDMS SATANICA




¿SON LEGALMENTE LOS DESINFORMADORES PRO INTOXICACION DE LA POBLACION INSURGENTES DE POTENCIA EXTRANJERA Y ASESINOS ?



¿ SON ESTA CLASE DE PARAFILICOS CON PROBLEMAS SIMPLEMENTE ?

¿ALGO MAS PELIGROSO QUE PARAFILICOS TARADOS Y OBEDECEN A INTERESES DE POTENCIAS EXTRANJERAS ? 



Se pone 6 mascarillas y pasa esto...
















HILO PARA REPORTAR Y HACER GRANDE BURLA > DE LOS COVID- IDIOTAS QUE COMPRAREN O VENDIEREN MASCARILLAS FF2 Y FFP3 EN GRANDE CUANTIA. DANDO GRANDE SIDA

-·
19 de junio de 2020

15/Dr. Michael Levitt, Premio Nobel de Química, sobre la falsificación de los informes de muertes por COVID por parte de los hospitales, que han sido incentivados financieramente para hacerlo.





















​


----------



## Fortheface (20 Jul 2020)

Iturralde: "PharmaMar es la única (farmacéutica) que no está haciendo trampas clarísimas" | Capital Radio


----------



## hightower (20 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues vete vendiendo, que cualquier día se gira hacia abajo con la misma furia ¿o crees que esto es sostenible?



Es una subida parabólica, corregirá, puede que hasta 5/6 euros.


----------



## Fortheface (20 Jul 2020)

hightower dijo:


> Es una subida parabólica, corregirá, puede que hasta 5/6 euros.



Los tamaños más comunes de antena parabólica son de 60 cm, 80 cm, 100 cm y 120 cm.


----------



## jotadark (21 Jul 2020)

Hoy parece que tampoco se ha hundido.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Jul 2020)

jotadark dijo:


> Hoy parece que tampoco se ha hundido.




A la burbuja inmobiliaria también le costó años petar, pero llegó el día.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Jul 2020)

jotadark dijo:


> Hoy parece que tampoco se ha hundido.




Pues ahora mismo ya está en -15%. Y eso a pesar de la alegría de hoy de las bolsas, por el dinero repartido.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Jul 2020)

jojo, -20%, y eso con el dinero regalado de hoy por Bruselas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Jul 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Menos mal que vendí como me aconsejaron, coño que no salto el stop y todavía las tengo.
> 
> QUE MALA SUERTEEEEE




Eres todo una lumbrera. Menos mal que nadie sigue tus consejos. Espero.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Jul 2020)

Uff, vendidas a 10'76, ya me lo olia.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Jul 2020)

No estoy al tanto de lo que pasa con esa acción.

Lo único que sé es que subidas verticales implican bajadas verticales.


----------



## MOUSTRO (21 Jul 2020)

lleva siendo un chicharro de los grandes desde el año 2000, cuando era Zeltia, mucho telemarketing y despues nada


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Jul 2020)

MOUSTRO dijo:


> lleva siendo un chicharro de los grandes desde el año 2000, cuando era Zeltia, mucho telemarketing y despues nada




Otro chicharro es Deoleo, que ha sido incapaz de subir hoy a pesar de la alegría en las bolsas.


----------



## Fortheface (21 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Eres todo una lumbrera. Menos mal que nadie sigue tus consejos. Espero.



No decías que lo habías dicho todo de esta acción
¿vienes a reírte de mis plusvalías?
Pues nada hombretón, en vez de 100k serán 90k o 80k
¿sabes contar? acércate más atrás y miras como entre y me dices bocaclancla.


----------



## austral (21 Jul 2020)

Yo entiendo que haya gente no invertida que bien por envidia o por meter miedo, intentan echar mierda sobre la empresa, pero digo yo que podrían *perder un poco de tiempo en mirar los resultados del Primer Trimestre* y ver que tiene unos *fundamentales muy solidos*, que no es la misma empresa de antes que solo vivía de expectativas.

Resultados del primer trimestre
Ventas 99 millones (contra 19 millones del mismo periodo año pasado)
Ebitda 72 millones (contra perdidas de 7 millones del mismo periodo del año pasado)
Caja 174 millones (contra 22 millones a final del 2019)
Deuda 60 millones (contra 83 millones a final del 2019)

Un fuerte aumento del ebitda a unas cifras espectaculares, una caja a rebosar que aprovechó incluso para dar dividendos, y una importante reducción de deuda.

Y la lluvia de millones que le va a entrar en el 2º Trimestre (los resultados los dará en apenas 3-8 dias) con el dinero que ha cobrado de la aprobación de la Lurbi en Estados Unidos, y a partir del 3º Trimestre ya empieza a cobrar royalties del 20% al 30% por las ventas de la lurbinetecdina, las cifras de su balance no van a parar de aumentar durante mínimo 4-5 años

Pero si hay alguno que sigue pensando que esta carisima, vender, no hay ningun problema, os las comprarán enseguida.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Jul 2020)

✅ Una burbuja llamada PharmaMar: el efecto rebaño del inversor español


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Jul 2020)

austral dijo:


> Yo entiendo que haya gente no invertida que bien por envidia o por meter miedo, intentan echar mierda sobre la empresa, pero digo yo que podrían *perder un poco de tiempo en mirar los resultados del Primer Trimestre* y ver que tiene unos *fundamentales muy solidos*, que no es la misma empresa de antes que solo vivía de expectativas.
> 
> Resultados del primer trimestre
> Ventas 99 millones (contra 19 millones del mismo periodo año pasado)
> ...





¿Cuántas veces se ha dicho eso sobre otras acciones, y al final muchos quedaron arruinados?


----------



## austral (23 Jul 2020)

Impresionante


----------



## antoniussss (23 Jul 2020)

El loco del hospital del Mont-Sinai me inspira mucha confianza para estar en el valor.

Cuanto mas locos, más genios hahahahahahahhaha


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (23 Jul 2020)

pues va como un tiro jajaja, lastima no haberme subido al carro...


----------



## Fortheface (23 Jul 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Abro hilo para que desenmascaremos a esta empresa que no vende farmacos sino paliativos de dudosa eficiencia. Vamos, que te aumenta dos meses si llega la vida en tratamientos de canceres.
> A la misma vez su presi dice que su farmaco es el más potente contra el COVID y cualquuier día te dice que tambien el sidra. La pastillita universal que lo cura todo.
> ¿por qué hay tanto garrulo invirtiendo en tamaña basura? está todo el mundo subnormal en este país?
> Y el contrato ese de usa con jazz pharmaceuticals, son 500 millones a dividir en 10-15 años, es decir, una puta mierda. De hecho seguira dando perdidas seguramente a pesar de ello.
> Para mí es todo por la falta de formación de los inversores pequeños españoles



Bueno, bueno, bueno...
Vamos a empezar por el autor del post, entiendo tu resentimiento y como te dije me sabe mal que perdieras con esta acción por eso estas así con ella, dime que no has invertido nunca y bla bla bla...nadie habla de una empresa si no tiene nada en contra. Hablas de que esta empresa se dedica extraer cosas del mar, imagino que seran cosas como ESTA, denominada mejillón, a mi me importa una mierda a lo que se dedique siempre que me de beneficios.


----------



## Fortheface (23 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Eres todo una lumbrera. Menos mal que nadie sigue tus consejos. Espero.



Ahora vamos por el amargado que no tiene otra cosa que hacer que venir a reírse cuando la acción baja, pero que cuando sube se esconde cual comadreja.
Dijiste que ya lo habías dicho todo de esta acción, pero al ver la bajada bien que apareciste para reírte, llamarme lumbrera, cosa que solo hace un puto comedoritos betazo como tú, reírte de un alfota como YO, si soy un ALFOTA CON COJONES DE TORO y te lo he demostrado con mi inversión, jamás me reiría de una persona por sus pérdidas, cosa que tú si haces.

La empresa ahora podrá bajar, subir o quebrar, pero tu seguirás siendo un betazo y yo un alfota con cojones de toro, espero te haya quedado claro.

Y ahora soy yo el que ya no tiene nada más que decir de esta acción, a cascarla. IGNORADO


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Jul 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Ahora vamos por el amargado que no tiene otra cosa que hacer que venir a reírse cuando la acción baja, pero que cuando sube se esconde cual comadreja.
> Dijiste que ya lo habías dicho todo de esta acción, pero al ver la bajada bien que apareciste para reírte, llamarme lumbrera, cosa que solo hace un puto comedoritos betazo como tú, reírte de un alfota como YO, si soy un ALFOTA CON COJONES DE TORO y te lo he demostrado con mi inversión, jamás me reiría de una persona por sus pérdidas, cosa que tú si haces.
> 
> La empresa ahora podrá bajar, subir o quebrar, pero tu seguirás siendo un betazo y yo un alfota con cojones de toro, espero te haya quedado claro.
> ...




Eres tan alfota que me tienes que poner en ignorados porque mis simples palabras te dan miedito.

Es más, subo la apuesta, las próximas en caer a menos de 1 año vista serán Deoleo y Tesla junto a Pharmamar.


----------



## riggedd (23 Jul 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Ahora vamos por el amargado que no tiene otra cosa que hacer que venir a reírse cuando la acción baja, pero que cuando sube se esconde cual comadreja.
> Dijiste que ya lo habías dicho todo de esta acción, pero al ver la bajada bien que apareciste para reírte, llamarme lumbrera, cosa que solo hace un puto comedoritos betazo como tú, reírte de un alfota como YO, si soy un ALFOTA CON COJONES DE TORO y te lo he demostrado con mi inversión, jamás me reiría de una persona por sus pérdidas, cosa que tú si haces.
> 
> La empresa ahora podrá bajar, subir o quebrar, pero tu seguirás siendo un betazo y yo un alfota con cojones de toro, espero te haya quedado claro.
> ...



Es más gracioso el tema todavia,el hilo se ha abierto unos días antes del segundo gran ataque que ha recibido pharma mar en bolsa,ataques indiscriminados en foros y en medios de comunicación,muchas casualidades,informarle troles a vuestros amos que cuando la tiran hay inversores que aprovechan para cargar más,y de paso que queremos troles de calidad,que estamos hartos de troles pagafantas,un saludo .


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Jul 2020)

riggedd dijo:


> Es más gracioso el tema todavia,el hilo se ha abierto unos días antes del segundo gran ataque que ha recibido pharma mar en bolsa,ataques indiscriminados en foros y en medios de comunicación,muchas casualidades,informarle troles a vuestros amos que cuando la tiran hay inversores que aprovechan para cargar más,y de paso que queremos troles de calidad,que estamos hartos de troles pagafantas,un saludo .




Te cito para el futuro.

Todos vosotros, me recordáis a:




O a:




Sois vosotros los que provocáis que otros se arruinen, con vuestras previsiones y vuestros consejos basados en humo, no yo.

Si tan seguros estáis de que seguirá subiendo ¿hipotecaríais a toda vuestra famila para comprar acciones ahora mismo de Pharmamar? ¿SÍ O NO?


----------



## antoniussss (23 Jul 2020)

Lo que tú digas tiesto pero pharmamar hoy en día es más segura para invertir que Iberia, constructoras o petroleras y no veo que abras hilos diciendo que es una estafa.

El PER 25 de pharmamar sobre resultados del trimestre 1 es 36, fíjate si queda todavía camino desde 10.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Lo que tú digas tiesto pero pharmamar hoy en día es más segura para invertir que Iberia, constructoras o petroleras y no veo que abras hilos diciendo que es una estafa.
> 
> El PER 25 de pharmamar sobre resultados del trimestre 1 es 36, fíjate si queda todavía camino desde 10.




La bolsa española es un completo desastre, yo no compraría acciones de ninguna empresa. Pero el problema añadido de Pharmamar es que han creado una burbuja brutal que tarde o temprano estallará, llevando por delante a muchos incautos.

Y en la bolsa USA pasa lo mismo, que dentro de poco hará una corrección brutal, tras subir verticalmente los últimos 4 años doblando su valor. Yo no aconsejaría a nadie ahora mismo comprar acciones de empresas de USA a largo plazo.

Todas las burbujas siguen el mismo esquema:


----------



## kasper98 (24 Jul 2020)

✅ Una burbuja llamada PharmaMar: el efecto rebaño del inversor español

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## allseeyingeye (24 Jul 2020)

TODO ESPECTACULO

SE REIN DE NOSOTRO xD







m

​


----------



## Zparo reincidente (24 Jul 2020)

Entro en corto en este cagarro como lo hice en iag a 4 pavos. Lo hice el día de la caida, cuando ya caia un 8% no cogí toda la bajada. La espero en el entorno de 20-30 pavos. Hasta ahí me quedare quietecito. Voy a ganar una pasta


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Jul 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Entro en corto en este cagarro como lo hice en iag a 4 pavos. Lo hice el día de la caida, cuando ya caia un 8% no cogí toda la bajada. La espero en el entorno de 20-30 pavos. Hasta ahí me quedare quietecito. Voy a ganar una pasta




Cito para el futuro, a ver qué facción tiene razón en este hilo.


----------



## riggedd (24 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Te cito para el futuro.
> 
> Todos vosotros, me recordáis a:
> 
> ...



En mi caso lo que tengo metido,me la repamplinfla que mañana las acciones valgan cero,y desde aquí hago un llamamiento en primer lugar que solo meta en bolsa dinero que no se necesite,y en segundo la mejor y única inversión es la compra de oro y guardado en lugar seguro por su comprador,lo dicho no animo a invertir en ningún producto financiero llámese acciones,fondos de inversión,depósitos bancarios,solo ánimo a la compra de oro de una forma moderada y en consonancia con su patrimonio,un saludo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Jul 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Ahora vamos por el amargado que no tiene otra cosa que hacer que venir a reírse cuando la acción baja, pero que cuando sube se esconde cual comadreja.
> Dijiste que ya lo habías dicho todo de esta acción, pero al ver la bajada bien que apareciste para reírte, llamarme lumbrera, cosa que solo hace un puto comedoritos betazo como tú, reírte de un alfota como YO, si soy un ALFOTA CON COJONES DE TORO y te lo he demostrado con mi inversión, jamás me reiría de una persona por sus pérdidas, cosa que tú si haces.
> 
> La empresa ahora podrá bajar, subir o quebrar, pero tu seguirás siendo un betazo y yo un alfota con cojones de toro, espero te haya quedado claro.
> ...




-8% hoy


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Jul 2020)

Que me toca los cojones la euforia basada en humo. Y que me pusieron de retrasado en el primer mensaje que dije que bajaría.

Así que ahora se va a ver quien tiene aquí razón.

No hay nada que me guste más a que la razón se imponga al final.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (24 Jul 2020)

me forro señores, me forro con estas caidas de pharmamar. A precio de contraslpit que entre en día de la caida debían ser 135 euros actuales mas o menos


----------



## Zparo reincidente (24 Jul 2020)

En nada le voy a ganar ya un 20%


----------



## allseeyingeye (24 Jul 2020)

yo dejo esto y me voy

Si obtenemos venecifios sanos grancias a mis powerfull insights

mi tarifa es el 10% usual de consulting, asesoring y consjing


>VALOR TEREPAEUTICO DE ESA MIERDA => HUMO FIJO


> ¿ QUE MEDIANTE MAFIOSE, INFLUENCIAS, ENGAÑOS Y SECTARIECES SE LE ENCALOMEN A ALGUN ESTADO PARA FORRARSE ? 
==> (ESTILO MASCARILLAS) 
SI , AHI VENDERIAN SU MANDANGA => PERO DEPENDERIA DE ESO



> Y TAMBIEN QUEDARIA EXPUESTO A LAS DEMANDAS (en un pais serio) POSTERIORES POR EL GRANDE SIDRA QUE PODRIA DAR A % DE SUS EVENTUALES "VICTIMAS "


----------



## allseeyingeye (24 Jul 2020)

ESTA ESA LA FASE EN LO QUE LO CONSPIRANOICO
YA DEJA DE SERLO
PARA CONVERTIRSE EN ABURRRIDO MAINSTREAM xD

empresas
relaciones empresariales
grifols
soros
Remdesivir
etc etc etc
muy por encima






recordad que la palabra "forrarse" en referencias a estas empresas donde soros metio la pezuña
es muy "volatil"
en tanto y en cuanto
le tendrian varias velas negras ponidas con la Ley esa de los USA
que permite FOCKEARSE A PELITO
cualquer activo del universo concido
que consideren relacionado con "abusos graves de los derechos humanos"

Y EN CONCRETO LA RED SOROS; SUS ONGS y veremos a ver su PORTFOLIO

.​


----------



## antoniussss (24 Jul 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> En nada le voy a ganar ya un 20%



Pues anda que no te queda nada para ganar un 300 x ciento como llevo yo en pharmamar


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Jul 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Ahora vamos por el amargado que no tiene otra cosa que hacer que venir a reírse cuando la acción baja, pero que cuando sube se esconde cual comadreja.
> Dijiste que ya lo habías dicho todo de esta acción, pero al ver la bajada bien que apareciste para reírte, llamarme lumbrera, cosa que solo hace un puto comedoritos betazo como tú, reírte de un alfota como YO, si soy un ALFOTA CON COJONES DE TORO y te lo he demostrado con mi inversión, jamás me reiría de una persona por sus pérdidas, cosa que tú si haces.
> 
> La empresa ahora podrá bajar, subir o quebrar, pero tu seguirás siendo un betazo y yo un alfota con cojones de toro, espero te haya quedado claro.
> ...




-10% en un día ¿ratita?¿Ratita, dónde estás?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Jul 2020)

Viendo que en menos de una semana, ha caído por 2 veces más de un 10%, cosa que no sucedía desde hace meses ¿podemos inferir que ha empezado su caída hacia sus niveles antes de la burbuja?


Yo ya me cansé de decir en este hilo que subidas verticales implican bajadas verticales.






24.07.2020113,000126,300126,300108,000188,36K-10,67%23.07.2020126,500118,000128,500117,000189,62K9,05%22.07.2020116,000108,400121,400108,000175,32K1.114,02%21.07.20209,55511,41011,4508,1108,27M-15,14%20.07.202011,26010,94011,30010,8302,17M2,74%17.07.202010,96010,99011,04010,6102,95M2,24%16.07.202010,72010,12011,55010,0705,23M6,77%15.07.202010,0409,75510,1009,6502,66M4,37%14.07.20209,6209,6509,7809,5252,13M-1,48%13.07.20209,7659,7259,8309,4701,66M0,51%10.07.20209,7159,6009,9359,5902,07M1,09%09.07.20209,6109,8009,9209,3353,39M-2,29%08.07.20209,8359,7509,9609,7102,88M0,10%07.07.20209,8259,4109,9309,3204,01M3,31%06.07.20209,5109,7009,8509,0554,86M2,09%03.07.20209,3158,2609,4308,2406,60M15,14%02.07.20208,0908,1008,1857,8904,34M1,44%01.07.20207,9757,7207,9857,5501,65M4,11%30.06.20207,6607,5257,7407,4051,86M2,13%29.06.20207,5007,5007,7757,2502,36M-1,25%26.06.20207,5958,1408,1407,5203,05M-5,94%25.06.20208,0757,7058,1457,6103,43M5,21%24.06.20207,6757,5507,7757,4552,12M2,13%23.06.20207,5157,6507,7207,4252,24M-1,12%22.06.20207,6007,6007,8207,5501,66M-0,91%19.06.20207,6707,6207,7757,4852,52M0,72%18.06.20207,6157,5557,9357,5303,71M0,99%17.06.20207,5407,6507,7407,2804,06M-1,37%16.06.20207,6457,2507,8907,1559,67M19,83%15.06.20206,3806,1956,4456,0602,55M1,75%12.06.20206,2706,0756,3306,0302,62M1,29%11.06.20206,1906,1506,2505,9851,96M0,73%10.06.20206,1455,9006,1755,8601,76M4,15%09.06.20205,9005,7205,9905,6202,85M0,94%08.06.20205,8456,0106,0355,8102,56M-2,83%05.06.20206,0156,0606,1405,9801,80M-1,55%04.06.20206,1106,1006,1955,8902,96M1,16%03.06.20206,0406,1406,1405,9501,34M0,17%02.06.20206,0306,1806,1905,9502,57M-1,55%01.06.20206,1256,2356,3506,0302,41M-0,81%29.05.20206,1755,7606,2155,7304,91M6,83%28.05.20205,7805,8155,9255,6601,26M0,17%27.05.20205,7705,9456,0455,7102,47M-2,37%26.05.20205,9105,7905,9455,5502,54M2,87%25.05.20205,7455,6705,7505,635914,57K2,41%22.05.20205,6105,4605,6905,4601,55M1,45%21.05.20205,5305,3905,6305,2701,87M2,60%20.05.20205,3905,5205,5205,2551,64M1,03%19.05.20205,3355,4555,5405,2151,98M-2,11%


----------



## spheratu (24 Jul 2020)

Cual puede ser el precio de equilibrio?. Yo sospecho que alrededor de 7 (7x12), pero no se...veo mucha ansia compradora...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (27 Jul 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Ahora vamos por el amargado que no tiene otra cosa que hacer que venir a reírse cuando la acción baja, pero que cuando sube se esconde cual comadreja.
> Dijiste que ya lo habías dicho todo de esta acción, pero al ver la bajada bien que apareciste para reírte, llamarme lumbrera, cosa que solo hace un puto comedoritos betazo como tú, reírte de un alfota como YO, si soy un ALFOTA CON COJONES DE TORO y te lo he demostrado con mi inversión, jamás me reiría de una persona por sus pérdidas, cosa que tú si haces.
> 
> La empresa ahora podrá bajar, subir o quebrar, pero tu seguirás siendo un betazo y yo un alfota con cojones de toro, espero te haya quedado claro.
> ...





¿Quién no aparece ahora por el hilo, jodido subormal?

Pues toma, hoy otro -14%, pero no vendas, que subirán. Sin duda. Genius.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Jul 2020)

En fin, un acierto vender a 9.71.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (27 Jul 2020)

Cayendo ahora mismo en torno a -10%.


*PharmaMar es el valor que más baja a pesar del acuerdo anunciado con Adium*
*Adium comercializará el Yondelis en más de 20 países de latinoamérica, pero la cotización de la española no recupera las pérdidas de las primeras horas de hoy.*

Las acciones de *PharmaMar* han perdido el primer puesto como empresa con la acción unitaria más cara en favor de Aena que recupera su posición antes del contrasplit realizado por *PharmaMar*. 

De hecho, cabe destacar que la cotización de *hoy ha testeado los mínimos alcanzados en la víspera de ese contrasplit* en los 97,30 euros.

*Perder ese nivel de precios implicaría la activación de muchos stops de protección* de los inversores más cortoplacistas y es por ello que a la empresa no le interese que se vea ese escenario. 






Evolución de las acciones de PharmaMar Eduardo Bolinches

Por debajo de ellos, tenemos el *soporte de la media móvil de medio plazo en los 92,50 euros* y también coincide con la consolidación de precios que hizo PharmaMar tras el hueco alcista del pasado 16 de junio.
https://www.invertia.com/es/noticias/banca/20200203/la-banca-limita-al-2-el-premio-para-captar-el-ahorro-en-fondos-de-otras-entidades-328085
Fruto de la actual corrección que arrancó en los casi 140 euros, le ha permitido salir de la *zona de extrema sobrecompra* en la que se encontraba el valor y servirá para valorar con la siguiente reacción alcista, venga cuando venga, la confianza que mantienen los inversores con *PharmaMar* ya que será condición necesaria que se superen los *anteriores máximos en los 128,50 euros* para no tener ningún tipo de problema desde el punto de vista técnico.

No superar este nivel de precios en la próxima reacción alcista implicaría que la cotización de PharmaMar presentaría ya *tres máximos decrecientes* y con el consiguiente riesgo de acabar confirmando la pérdida de la tendencia alcista al perder los 97,30 euros. 

Es por ello, que las próximas sesiones son esenciales para la evolución en el medio plazo de *PharmaMar*. 

PharmaMar es el valor que más baja a pesar del acuerdo anunciado con Adium


----------



## kasper98 (27 Jul 2020)

A 104 hoy venia desde 136....va a tener caida hasta 10 euros putos incautos

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (27 Jul 2020)

A los de Deoleo también le hicieron hoy una buena enculada. Conozco a uno que estará empezando a sudar...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 Jul 2020)

Vaya, vaya, todos los eufóricos desaparecidos...


----------



## spheratu (28 Jul 2020)

El jueves presenta resultados. Supongo que serán buenos, pero que importa? Si les apetece tumbarla lo harán.


----------



## antoniussss (28 Jul 2020)

Madre mía todos chupándoos las pollas por 3 días de caídas después de 3 meses de alzas.

Si tan seguro lo tenéis meter cortos con apalancamiento x 50 y haceros ricos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Madre mía todos chupándoos las pollas por 3 días de caídas después de 3 meses de alzas.
> 
> Si tan seguro lo tenéis meter cortos con apalancamiento x 50 y haceros ricos.




También el Bitcoin llevaba AÑOS subiendo, pero un día llegó la tragedia:


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> La bolsa española es un completo desastre, yo no compraría acciones de ninguna empresa. Pero el problema añadido de Pharmamar es que han creado una burbuja brutal que tarde o temprano estallará, llevando por delante a muchos incautos.
> 
> Y en la bolsa USA pasa lo mismo, que dentro de poco hará una corrección brutal, tras subir verticalmente los últimos 4 años doblando su valor. Yo no aconsejaría a nadie ahora mismo comprar acciones de empresas de USA a largo plazo.
> 
> Todas las burbujas siguen el mismo esquema:



Lo que os esta contando Tiesto, infructuosamente, por lo que veo, sucede cada generacion de traders chicharreros. Estas empresas tienen mas peligro que Boris Yeltsin con dos botellas de vozka encima jugando a la ruleta rusa...

Teneis mas posibilidades de perder un paston que de ganar unos miserables euros. Estas son empresas que las calientan de cojones.. un dia inician una sesion en subasta de volatilidad cayendo un 20% y en el curso de una semana o dos han perdido un 70%.

Hay montones de casos asi en la bolsa española. Pero solo lo aprendereis cuando os cueste dinero. Tiesto... eres un padrazo, macho.. te lo digo en serio y desde el cariño de leerte por todo el foro... pero aqui el personal solo aprende por la via dura.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Jul 2020)

kasper98 dijo:


> A 104 hoy venia desde 136....va a tener caida hasta 10 euros putos incautos
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk




Eso tiene una pinta ir a cerrar el gap de 7 que no puede con ella.

La vela negra grande de techo... fijate a cuantas envuelve... gira y falla en el 61% mas o menos... eso esta para bajar un huevo.


----------



## antoniussss (29 Jul 2020)

Abrid cortos apalancados y mandad fotos que nos vamos a reír.

Es que manda cojones que una serie de desgraciados que hablan de "estafa" con esas duras palabras sobre una biotecnológica española y de España, con dinerito en caja (200 millones en enero), nuevas ventas, I+d+I solo quieren ver quebrar a la empresa, sus trabajadores y sus accionistas, luego estarán con sus camisetas y banderitas diciendo yo soy ejpañol ejpañol.

Estafa será Bankia y nueva rumasa que empapelaron el metro de Madrid y la televisión con unas cuentas más falsas que su puta madre valorando los.zulitos a precio de oro.

Eso sí, por el hilo de IAG o las maravillosas ideas de invertir en Airbus, Renault, AENA , alquiladoras de aviones, Repsoles, no habéis aparecido en 4 meses hijo putas.

Y que conste que me la suda el aplidin, yo no estoy para nada por él.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Abrid cortos apalancados y mandad fotos que nos vamos a reír.
> 
> Es que manda cojones que una serie de desgraciados que hablan de "estafa" con esas duras palabras sobre una biotecnológica española y de España, con dinerito en caja (200 millones en enero), nuevas ventas, I+d+I solo quieren ver quebrar a la empresa, sus trabajadores y sus accionistas, luego estarán con sus camisetas y banderitas diciendo yo soy ejpañol ejpañol.
> 
> ...




Yo visito poco este subforo, y además he repartido estopa a otras muchas. De hecho, Deoleo va por el mismo camino.

La bolsa española ya está muerta, pero dentro de 1 año estará más muerta aún.

Y en USA, Tesla, AMD, Apple y otras muchas también caerán.

Cítame para el futuro, a ver quién ríe último.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Abrid cortos apalancados y mandad fotos que nos vamos a reír.
> 
> Es que manda cojones que una serie de desgraciados que hablan de "estafa" con esas duras palabras sobre una biotecnológica española y de España, con dinerito en caja (200 millones en enero), nuevas ventas, I+d+I solo quieren ver quebrar a la empresa, sus trabajadores y sus accionistas, luego estarán con sus camisetas y banderitas diciendo yo soy ejpañol ejpañol.
> 
> ...




QUien habla de querer que quiebre la empresa???.

Sois tontos o que??. SImplemente estan avisando de que eso tiene un potencial de caida barbaro. Y que le bolsa española estos casos suceden periodicamente, de empresas que las calientan con una contabilidad imaginativa, las suben al cielo. Se descubre el pastel.. bajan al infierno y luego aparece la plataforma de afectados por... de toda la vida.

Te estan diciendo eso y no otra cosa. Y yo estuve en su momento en Zeltia con Yondelis y toda esa mierda. Y te dire que menos mal que en aquella epoca me dedicaba a comprar gamesas y que me compensaron las zeltias. O corporaciones dermoesteticas y verlas triplicar... o tecnicas reunidas y verlas duplicar.. si hasta estuve en pescanova.... y casi le saque un 30% en menos de dos meses.

Que sabemos de que va esto.... No os quitamos la ilusion de que hagais cosas y ganeis dinero.. todo lo contrario.. que os vaya de puta madre. Pero por mucho que querais Pharma Mar no es Bayer.

SI Bilba a esa accion le ha ganado 3 euros por 200 acciones.... pues en el mejor de los casos es lo que se le puede sacar a este tipo de acciones sin pillarse los dedos... y durmiendo bien todas las noches. Es una ope bien hecha.. de tipo especulativo, claro que si... pero teniendo en cuenta que empresa es.... HOmbre me dices que es Grifols... o algo asi, tu entrada es cojonuda y has visto algo para el largo plazo muy interesante .. y yo me callo... pero pharma mar no es esa empresa.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> QUien habla de querer que quiebre la empresa???.
> 
> Sois tontos o que??. SImplemente estan avisando de que eso tiene un potencial de caida barbaro. Y que le bolsa española estos casos suceden periodicamente, de empresas que las calientan con una contabilidad imaginativa, las suben al cielo. Se descubre el pastel.. bajan al infierno y luego aparece la plataforma de afectados por... de toda la vida.
> 
> ...




Estos que se creen que se van a forrar, han sido engañados, y ya sabes que es más fácil engañar a alguien, que demostrarle que ha sido engañado.

Yo también sé de uno que estaba sacando 30.000 de ganancia en IAG , porque de puta casualidad pilló el rebote tras la caída de marzo, pero como no tenía ni puta idea de lo que estaba haciendo ni de los movimientos del mercado, pues el otro día tuvo que vender con 8.000 de pérdidas.

Ahora anda metido en Deoleo a ver si recupera. Un plan sin fisuras.

Por cierto, digo que hoy Deoleo va a caer bastante. Aquí queda escrito.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Jul 2020)

Una de las mejores opes que he hecho en mi vida fue Las Vegas Casino Sands... un corto casi perfecto... en la crisis de 2008.. y pillarla el giro alcista... Despues se postulo para hacer EuroVegas.... y ahi ya se movia por otra cosa que no eran ni fundamentales ni un buen grafico ni nada... stop de acompañamiento y que te eche ella sola. Y sabedor de que no eres el mas listo de la clase... que pillaste una ocasion buena y si puedes estar orgulloso de exprimirla a tope. Pero eso que leo aqui... es que me lei las cuentas anuales 400 paginas... y estudie los posos del cafe que me tome ese dia... y por eso soy Gordon Gekko.... Chavales volver a la realidad.

Soy titulado en ADE especialidad en analisis de estados contables, y no es el criterio que haya usado jamas para comprar acciones. Precisamente porque hago contabildades se como se hacen y donde se manipulan.... y son un criterio claro que si.. pero hay chorrrotones de empresas con unas cuentas acojonantes desaparecer como Enron... o como el Banco de Baring....

Sed juiciosos arriesgando la pasta..


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Jul 2020)

Yo estaria buscando el pasarme a empresas serias que dan un dividendo.. mas que a chicharros...
No conozco a nadie que le haya ido demasiado bien a base de chicharros en el medio plazo.

Si conozco el que tiene carteras de dividendos y de vez en cuando pega un buen palo con una de estas... pero en su cartera son insignificantes.


Y si... anda que no se hace contabiidad creativa y visarla el auditor porque le da "pereza" andar escarbando.... y si he cocinado un monton para saber lo que hay. No me creo unas cuentas anuales que no haya trucado yo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

Es una constante en el ser humano matar al mensajero portador de malas noticias. Quizá nuestro primitivo cerebro cree así que si no se habla de algo, simplemente, no sucederá.

Bueno, atentos chavales, Pharmamar y Deoleo a punto de arrancar... ¿les explotará hoy el motor?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

99,8, empiezan los nervios. Me estoy comiendo unas palomitas mientras miro el chat de Investing.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

Pues al SATANder también lo están poniendo fino. Es como una máquina del tiempo, porque está ya al nivel de 1996. El Karma es muy malo, y cosas como la del Popular no se hacen.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

Día calentito hoy:




Técnicas Reunidas11,98012,60011,940-0,620-4,92%14,91K09:36:42  Santander2,0032,1031,979-0,100-4,76%8,06M09:36:59  Promotora Informaciones0,4310,4310,431-0,019-4,22%0,03K09:00:19  Meliá Hotels3,3583,4963,358-0,142-4,06%96,28K09:36:14  IAG2,0272,1292,022-0,072-3,43%994,73K09:36:48  NH Hoteles2,7752,8202,770-0,100-3,48%2,19K09:35:50  PharmaMar99,750102,50099,250-2,950-2,87%22,43K09:21:59  Deoleo0,24700,25450,2430-0,0075-2,95%828,23K09:21:56  Aena113,35117,00112,85-3,05-2,62%8,16K09:36:43  Banco Sabadell0,3140,3240,313-0,009-2,79%3,86M09:36:58  ENCE2,7362,7902,720-0,064-2,29%180,20K09:36:46  Amrest4,614,864,61-0,11-2,33%1,11K09:17:35  BBVA2,9753,0602,975-0,072-2,36%747,54K09:36:59  Azkoyen4,9004,9004,900-0,100-2,00%1,76K09:19:39  ArcelorMittal9,5329,7009,505-0,178-1,83%78,45K09:36:57  Prim9,1209,3009,120-0,180-1,94%1,61K09:06:43  eDreams1,8441,8901,800-0,036-1,91%11,42K09:19:32  Lar España4,304,304,28-0,08-1,71%1,50K09:07:31  Atresmedia2,3262,4202,326-0,040-1,69%0,12K09:07:51  FCC7,8508,1407,810-0,130-1,63%0,00K09:36:06  Global Dominion3,0103,0203,010-0,050-1,63%9,26K09:16:04  Naturgy Energy15,94716,16315,900-0,248-1,53%34,08K09:36:44  Cie Automotive14,16014,35014,130-0,210-1,46%20,01K09:36:46  Gestamp2,032,082,03-0,03-1,46%53,62K09:19:57  Sacyr1,8841,9201,874-0,028-1,46%45,87K09:36:41


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

Bueno pues ya va por un -7% hoy y un -30% en pocos días. ¿Dónde están los genius at work de este hilo?

Hoy el pánico se adueñará de esa acción.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

-8%

Bueno, venga, va, como me aburro, hagamos una porra de su valor al cierre de hoy. Ahí voy yo: -12%


----------



## ikland (29 Jul 2020)

Un amigo entró el día del contrasplit.

Debe de estar contentísimo, mira que le dije....


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

ikland dijo:


> Un amigo entró el día del contrasplit.
> 
> Debe de estar contentísimo, mira que le dije....




Yo conozco a uno que entró en Deoleo después del contrasplit, y me parece que mismo destino les aguarda...


----------



## antoniussss (29 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Yo conozco a uno que entró en Deoleo después del contrasplit, y me parece que mismo destino les aguarda...



No fue un contrasplit fue una ampliacion de capital con acordeon


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> No fue un contrasplit fue una ampliacion de capital con acordeon




Tanto monta, monta tanto. Sabía que hicieran algo, pensaba que fuera un contrasplit.

Lo único que sé, es que esto es insostenible:

2


----------



## antoniussss (29 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Tanto monta, monta tanto. Sabía que hicieran algo, pensaba que fuera un contrasplit.
> 
> Lo único que sé, es que esto es insostenible:
> 
> 2



Los 0,25 de Deoleo de ahora no tienen nada que ver con los 0,05 de antes. Hay ahora muchas menos acciones, no se puede comparar.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

Hoy en el chat de Investing de Pharmamar andan como pollos sin cabeza. Están al rojo vivo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> -8%
> 
> Bueno, venga, va, como me aburro, hagamos una porra de su valor al cierre de hoy. Ahí voy yo: -12%




Pues me parece que me voy a quedar corto: -13% y bajando.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Hoy en el chat de Investing de Pharmamar andan como pollos sin cabeza. Están al rojo vivo.




Cuidadin que no cierre gap hoy.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Cuidadin que no cierre gap hoy.




Perdona mi ignorancia ¿a qué gap te refieres?


Al que sé que metió bastante pasta en Deoleo, también le debe estar la cabeza echando humo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Jul 2020)

https://www.megabolsa.com/biblioteca/art183.php


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Perdona mi ignorancia ¿a qué gap te refieres?
> 
> 
> Al que sé que metió bastante pasta en Deoleo, también le debe estar la cabeza echando humo.



Ver archivo adjunto 387239
Ver archivo adjunto 387239



TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Perdona mi ignorancia ¿a qué gap te refieres?
> 
> 
> Al que sé que metió bastante pasta en Deoleo, también le debe estar la cabeza echando humo.






Esta en el punto donde no hay suelo bajo los pies.

Mirandolo mejor hoy no.... pero que en esta semana o la que viene entra en esa zona esta claro.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Jul 2020)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> https://www.megabolsa.com/biblioteca/art183.php




Buenos ejemplos de burbujas hay ahí.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Jul 2020)

El nivel que marco en el rectangulo .... tienes un patron muy chungo sobre indecision... y abre la semana por debajo de el.. y tirando con fuerza por debajo de ese nivel... y mas abajo una zona que origina el subidon si tocar.... vamos....


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Buenos ejemplos de burbujas hay ahí.




Y todas iban a ser la mejor inmobiliaria de Europa.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

¿Dónde andará este figura un día como hoy?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> Menudo subnormal, eres tu iturralde?
> 
> Si te jode no haber podido comprar antes que te den por culo




Y este también.

El día que empecé a escribir en este hilo, si alguien hubiera vendido siguiendo mis opiniones, hubiera dejado de perder un 30%. O si alguien fuera a comprar, se hubiera evitado un disgusto.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

Menuda victoria pírrica.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Jul 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 387250




Si os fijais esta clavada en el nivel del doji de hace 5 velas.. como caiga de ahi... guano guapo.


----------



## White calvin (29 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y este también.
> 
> El día que empecé a escribir en este hilo, si alguien hubiera vendido siguiendo mis opiniones, hubiera dejado de perder un 30%. O si alguien fuera a comprar, se hubiera evitado un disgusto.



es lo que pasa si dejas a los cortos manejar a su antojo.

preocupación cero, mi orden de venta sigue en el mismo precio y el dia para salir igual, ese dia ya veremos a que precio está


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

Al final casi lo clavo, dije un -12% para hoy y ha sido un -13%.


----------



## kasper98 (29 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Madre mía todos chupándoos las pollas por 3 días de caídas después de 3 meses de alzas.
> 
> Si tan seguro lo tenéis meter cortos con apalancamiento x 50 y haceros ricos.



89.50 hoy bocachancla.....un 13 por ciento.....ta en caida libre

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (29 Jul 2020)

kasper98 dijo:


> 89.50 hoy bocachancla.....un 13 por ciento.....ta en caida libre
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk



Abre corto apalancado segundo aviso.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jul 2020)

Me ha sorprendido Deoleo, como ha recuperado hoy después deun rally loco. De estar a un -5% a cerrar a un +5%. Los que tengan metido ahí dinero, emociones no les van a faltar.


----------



## antoniussss (29 Jul 2020)

Podéis también abrir corto en deoleo y en ercros

Las 3, asi apostais contra mi, en vez de comentarios de barra de bar.

Yo por mi parte tb abri cortos hace tiempo en iag, Boeing, Airbus y renault y leasing de aviones.


----------



## kasper98 (29 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Abre corto apalancado segundo aviso.



Los cortos es pa los mierdas como tu....los que tenemos bluechips jugamos a largo plazo

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Jul 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 375539
> 
> Correeee salte que quiebra




Cuidado con eso... porque fue lo que paso con Astroc unas ordenes en maximos que eran fantasma y el dia que peto enculo a media España.
Yo me libre de pura casualidad le saque un 35%, sin tener la mas minima puta idea de como funcionaba el tema. De hecho me sali por los argumentos de Tiesto... no es que subiera mucho... es que eso era exponencial....

Mi hermano que era siemprealcista nunca ha querido decirme cuanto palmo.


----------



## allseeyingeye (29 Jul 2020)

APRENDED BETILLAS (*)
Bolsa: - KODAK























(*) EL TERMINO " APRENDED BETILLAS" EN NINGUN CASO HA DE TOMARSE COMO CONSEJOS FINANCIEROS DE INVERSION.
DE HECHO EL GUION PUEDE DAR CAMBIOS INESPERADOS Y BRUSCOS EN CUALQUIER MOMENTO




.

.​


----------



## spheratu (29 Jul 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 387239
> Ver archivo adjunto 387239
> 
> 
> ...



Que es un chicharrazo no lo duda nadie, pero no es el mismo chicharro de hace 13 años, cuando enculó a medio planeta con un anticancerigeno paco que no da ni para comprar pipas.
Ahora han dado con una molecula* que parece que funciona y que les va a hacer subir un peldaño, de chicharro a chicharrin.
Si me la ponen entre 70 y 80 euros puede que entre con todo lo gordo. El que no arriesga no gana. Y que la fuerza me acompañe.

*no hablo de aplidin, hablo de zepsyre. Lo del aplidin es una incognita de momento, por mas que nos lo vendan como el elixir que lo cura todo. Si realmente funcionara y es vendible, pues mejor. Pero aqui el potencial real está en el anticancerigeno.


----------



## aburrevacas (30 Jul 2020)

hoy todos cayaditos......


----------



## aburrevacas (30 Jul 2020)

PharmaMar se dispara en bolsa: deja atrás las pérdidas y gana 113,8 millones


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (30 Jul 2020)

Le queda un arreon abajo bueno


----------



## spheratu (30 Jul 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Le queda un arreon abajo bueno



Eso creo, pero me está alucinando la cantidad de gacelillas que lo dan todo por entrar, son los que mantienen el precio alrededor de 100, incansables.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Jul 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Le queda un arreon abajo bueno




Pues nada, otro -10% hoy.

Del chat de Investing:

_un 40% perdido en una semana, hagan juego señores. caídas del 10% diarias cuando en teoría va todo muy bien, ingresando más que nunca y con el Aplidin en ruta. Esto tiene un nombre, y se llama robo. _



Si toda esa gente se hubiera pasado por este hilo, y hubiera leído mis mensajes, ahora no tendrían que andar llorando por las esquinas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Jul 2020)

Incluso me parece mucho, a un cuchillo no se le echa la mano cuando está cayendo, como mucho cuando rebota y vuelve para arriba.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (31 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues nada, otro -10% hoy.
> 
> Del chat de Investing:
> 
> ...




El cuidador del valor esta haciendo horas extras para aguantarlo con el IBEX andando como anda. Esto me recuerda a 2008-2009 y bueno recuerdo que era cuando empezaba en bolsa. LLevaba corporacion dermoestetica, tcnicas reunidas, general alquiler maquinaria... y las vendi porque me iba de vacaciones a las islas de Crsitiano Ronaldo y el ibex iba de culo. Le saque las plusvalias de lo que me gaste en las vacaciones....

Cuando volvi... ay ! madre cuando volvi... las dermoesteticas pasaron de 10 euros a 2..... tecnicas reunidas... sufrio un huevo... y la alquiler de maquinaria... bueno peto la burbuja inmo... que mas decir. VEndi porque venia ya escarmentado de astroc.... los que sigan empeñandose en esta accion les va a salir caro.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Jul 2020)

Pues parece que al final algunos aquí llevábamos razón. Iba llegar al cielo, pero ahora los que metieron dinero en el contrasplit están en el Infierno.

-40% desde entonces.

¿Dónde estará el desgraciado aquel que dijo que yo no tenía ni idea?


----------



## antoniussss (31 Jul 2020)

Tienes toda la razón, estoy siendo estafado gostosamente con +100 millones de beneficios, 40 Millones de deuda y casi 300 Millones en caja.

Una cosa es tradear, y otra invertir. El que tradee a corto que se ate los machos, tanto aquí como en cualquier otra.


----------



## Gusman (31 Jul 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno...
> Vamos a empezar por el autor del post, entiendo tu resentimiento y como te dije me sabe mal que perdieras con esta acción por eso estas así con ella, dime que no has invertido nunca y bla bla bla...nadie habla de una empresa si no tiene nada en contra. Hablas de que esta empresa se dedica extraer cosas del mar, imagino que seran cosas como ESTA, denominada mejillón, a mi me importa una mierda a lo que se dedique siempre que me de beneficios.



Joder eres todo un SOROS!!!asique de etica y moral no hablamos no?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón, estoy siendo estafado gostosamente con +100 millones de beneficios, 40 Millones de deuda y casi 300 Millones en caja.
> 
> Una cosa es tradear, y otra invertir. El que tradee a corto que se ate los machos, tanto aquí como en cualquier otra.




¿Tú crees que volverá a alcanzar el anterior punto máximo a LARGO PLAZO? Porque los que compraron en ese punto en teoría estaban invirtiendo, no tradeando.


----------



## MarcialEIimparcial2 (31 Jul 2020)

Zpatéro es un judío

Además que come pechugas y pechugos con nata y gas férmico y va en llamas a una gasolinera sobretodo se esconde poraue es controlado por YO mando a distancia


----------



## MarcialEIimparcial2 (31 Jul 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Joder eres todo un SOROS!!!asique de etica y moral no hablamos no?



Etic al Zparo Judón

Menudo muerto de hambre ahinreserva coronavirus


----------



## antoniussss (1 Ago 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que volverá a alcanzar el anterior punto máximo a LARGO PLAZO? Porque los que compraron en ese punto en teoría estaban invirtiendo, no tradeando.



En mi opinión, claro que sí, el PER 25 está en 35 antiguas, 400 nuevas.

Se va a empezar a ingresar royaltis por la venta de lurbi en EEUU, se va a ingresar nuevas licencias de lurbi en el resto del mundo, se está ingresando y aumentando la producción de test de coronavirus.

Es muy posible que se alcance este año 500 millones de beneficio a cierre de año.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (1 Ago 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> En mi opinión, claro que sí, el PER 25 está en 35 antiguas, 400 nuevas.
> 
> Se va a empezar a ingresar royaltis por la venta de lurbi en EEUU, se va a ingresar nuevas licencias de lurbi en el resto del mundo, se está ingresando y aumentando la producción de test de coronavirus.
> 
> Es muy posible que se alcance este año 500 millones de beneficio a cierre de año.




Te cito para el futuro.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Ago 2020)

Pharmamar. 
entrada 5,80 salida hace unas semanas 10,80

objetivo nueva entrada 72. segunda entrada 60x

objetivo de la empresa, bajar con la ayuda de los cortos a precios para entrada de institucionales. no pensareis que los gordos que quedan por entrar lo iba a hacer a estos precios o mas arriba no?

una vez dentro, noticia fase 1 Aplidin finalizada, comienzo fase 2 en medio mundo con uso compasivo incluido.
aprobación definitiva lurbi...

en ese momento al que pille fuera del valor, se va a acordar de la virgen y los 12 apostoles.


ya lo avisaré con tiempo en este mismo hilo, o abriré otro nuevo.


por cierto. PHARMAMAR es una empresa maravillosa. por aqui veo muchos Iturraldes que no tienen ni puta idea de lo que es Pharmamar...


Por cierto, Agosto va a ser muy muy duro. no solo para pharmamar. si no para todo el puto mercado


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Ago 2020)

Sabeis lo que es el sindrome del ojo seco??

ojito con esto porque Sylentis (PharmaMar) con el *tivanisirán* va a ser un autentico bombazo. 

en breve vereis por que os estoy diciendo esto.

la lurbi será la piedra angular del proyecto pharmamar. me marean las cifras, aun siento muy muy conservadores.

seguid pensando que esta empresa es un bluff. muy pronto mas de uno tendrá que meter la cabeza debajo de la tierra cual avestruz cagona


----------



## Gusman (2 Ago 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Sabeis lo que es el sindrome del ojo seco??
> 
> ojito con esto porque Sylentis (PharmaMar) con el *tivanisirán* va a ser un autentico bombazo.
> 
> ...



El unico ojo seco que vais a tener muchos que estais en bolsa va a ser el ojo del culo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> El unico ojo seco que vais a tener muchos que estais en bolsa va a ser el ojo del culo.



Claro que sí majete. 
Quieres ver mi resumen fiscal de los años 2017,2018,2019?

En este 2020 supero en beneficios los tres años anteriores ...

Tu no inviertas en pharmamar , mejor quédate fuera a ver el final de la película .

Ya hablamos en diciembre ...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Ago 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Claro que sí majete.
> Quieres ver mi resumen fiscal de los años 2017,2018,2019?
> 
> En este 2020 supero en beneficios los tres años anteriores ...
> ...





Te cito para diciembre.


----------



## Gusman (2 Ago 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Claro que sí majete.
> Quieres ver mi resumen fiscal de los años 2017,2018,2019?
> 
> En este 2020 supero en beneficios los tres años anteriores ...
> ...



Para ti tu dinero. Mejor sería invirtieras en algo mas etico que una farmaceutica que va a envenenar a media España por mucho dinero que te de.

Eres un vendepatrias. Un Soros, pero a lo pobre, tanto en dinero como actitud.

Sigue especulando en tu Titanic. Y cuidado no se te empache el dinero.

Pd: ponte la mascarilla.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Para ti tu dinero. Mejor sería invirtieras en algo mas etico que una farmaceutica que va a envenenar a media España por mucho dinero que te de.
> 
> Eres un vendepatrias. Un Soros, pero a lo pobre, tanto en dinero como actitud.
> 
> ...



Para empezar ...pharmamar no es una farmacéutica al uso .
Es una biotecnológica .
Espero y deseo que jamás tengas que utilizar sus tratamientos .
Pero llegado el caso , ahí estarán para ayudarte a ti o a los tuyos .

Saludos


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Ago 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Te cito para diciembre.



Ok. Pero luego no desaparezcas ehh


----------



## Gusman (2 Ago 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Para empezar ...pharmamar no es una farmacéutica al uso .
> Es una biotecnológica .
> Espero y deseo que jamás tengas que utilizar sus tratamientos .
> Pero llegado el caso , ahí estarán para ayudarte a ti o a los tuyos .
> ...



Con paliativos? Amos no me jodas..


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Ago 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Ok. Pero luego no desaparezcas ehh




Lo mismo digo, que en este hilo ya desaparecieron unos cuantos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Ago 2020)

Joder, cómo aguantan ostias los de Pharmamar, la acción venga a bajar, y ellos ahí, aguanta que te aguanta, una ostia tras otra...

-40% en 11 días


04.08.202088,00091,35092,75086,50055,58K-3,40%03.08.202091,10089,85092,60087,500141,15K2,30%31.07.202089,05095,30098,45085,100213,80K-8,57%30.07.202097,40087,00099,90085,100285,01K8,58%29.07.202089,700100,700102,50088,250519,65K-12,66%28.07.2020102,700101,500105,20098,000180,63K-2,47%27.07.2020105,300110,200111,00098,000282,10K-7,47%24.07.2020113,800126,300126,500108,000218,51K-10,04%23.07.2020126,500118,000128,500117,000189,62K9,05%22.07.2020116,000108,400121,400108,000175,32K1,17%21.07.2020114,660136,920137,40097,320689,34K-15,14%


----------



## Zparo reincidente (7 Ago 2020)

Joder vaya enculada


----------



## Zparo reincidente (7 Ago 2020)

Y yo corto sacándole un 40%


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Ago 2020)

Bueno, ¿y esto piensa remontar alguna vez a valores del contrasplit o qué?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (11 Ago 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Te cito para el futuro.




He sido contable la hostia de años... espero que lo que anden haciendo no sea muy creativo.


----------



## spheratu (11 Ago 2020)

Parece que anda buscando un suelo...tal vez le quede un escalón hasta 75-80.
No se que pensar...me jodería perderme un buen subidón chicharresco, pero es que tiene mas peligro que un mono con pistola.


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Ago 2020)

los fondos rusos estan ganando un pastón chavales


----------



## Zparo reincidente (14 Ago 2020)

La siguen reventando . Vaya pillada salvaje ha dejado y lo que la queda . Mínimo hasta 40


----------



## riggedd (15 Ago 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> La siguen reventando . Vaya pillada salvaje ha dejado y lo que la queda . Mínimo hasta 40



PER 3


----------



## spheratu (15 Ago 2020)

riggedd dijo:


> PER 3



Insinúa ustec que está barata? Con los números en la mano y sin descontar futuros hipotéticamente buenos?


----------



## riggedd (16 Ago 2020)

spheratu dijo:


> Insinúa ustec que está barata? Con los números en la mano y sin descontar futuros hipotéticamente buenos?



Le contesto desde la ignorancia y no lo tenga como consejo de compra o venta del valor,la realidad es que esta empresa va ha ganar 200 kg este año,conseguirá mantener esas ganancias en años posteriores ,si así fuera no estaría barata sería un regalo,pero sino consigue ganar ese dinero ya estaríamos de acuerdo con los foreros que vaticinan la devacle.

P.d no comprar sino pasa de 100 euros ,sino estás en el valor entrar y para largo,hacer tres entradas 25% en 76, 25% en 60, y el 50% restante en 48 euros,


----------



## DaniElTirado (16 Ago 2020)

Tengo amigo que tenia esto comprado en zeltias. Le dije de vender a unos 120. No ha vendido porque su cuñaaaaaao le dijo de aguantar, la tenía desde hace 10 o 15 años. A unos 100 aún no recuperaba. Al final, que se joda, él y que le pida explicaciones al listo del cuñaaaaaaao


----------



## Zparo reincidente (17 Ago 2020)

riggedd dijo:


> Le contesto desde la ignorancia y no lo tenga como consejo de compra o venta del valor,la realidad es que esta empresa va ha ganar 200 kg este año,conseguirá mantener esas ganancias en años posteriores ,si así fuera no estaría barata sería un regalo,pero sino consigue ganar ese dinero ya estaríamos de acuerdo con los foreros que vaticinan la devacle.
> 
> P.d no comprar sino pasa de 100 euros ,sino estás en el valor entrar y para largo,hacer tres entradas 25% en 76, 25% en 60, y el 50% restante en 48 euros,



Lo gordo del pago de jazz pharm está hecho . El resto a dividir en muchos años . Los beneficios caerán drásticamente . Por eso no está infravalorada y si mucho lo contrario


----------



## riggedd (17 Ago 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Lo gordo del pago de jazz pharm está hecho . El resto a dividir en muchos años . Los beneficios caerán drásticamente . Por eso no está infravalorada y si mucho lo contrario



Discrepo que el pago este hecho en su totalidad,pero como no tengo información contrastable,para usted la razón,parece por otro parte que la están calentando hoy,un saludo.


----------



## antoniussss (17 Ago 2020)

El pago se ha realizado, 200 millones el 01/01/2020, contablemente se repartirá entre los 4 trimestres.

Pero se ha aprobado un nuevo pago, así como Royalties por cada venta de lurbi en EEUU y se ha aprobado nuevas licencias en otros países con sus respectivos royalties, que desconozco cuando pagarán y reflejarán contablemente.

A 30/06/2020 disponía en tesorería de 300 Millones de euros, y una deuda de 40 Millones, a poco que no seais ciegos, hay tesorería para hacer el mal y comprar empresas a precio de derribo en esta crisis.

Suerte con vuestros cortos, cuando os den un buen revolcon nos vemos.


----------



## aburrevacas (17 Ago 2020)

arribaaaa


----------



## kasper98 (21 Ago 2020)

Hoy se deja un 5 ....83 euros anda que no tiene caida

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Ago 2020)

Una vez tenga el aprobado definitivo , no solo se va a comercializar la lurbi en usa , será en medio mundo .
Y el proyecto Atlantis en fase 3 para primera línea , y que por cierto va de puta madre.

Aplidin está lastrando el valor .
Parece que solo está el puto Aplidin. 
Pero desde luego como salga, más de uno no va a tener donde esconderse


----------



## Pacohimbersor (4 Sep 2020)

La exclusión de MásMóvil del Ibex 35 acelera el regreso de Pharma Mar


----------



## aburrevacas (4 Sep 2020)

2k mas. igual en vez de a disneyland , llevo a las niñas a disneyworld , oh a el rio de mi pueblo , abrannnn juego señores.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Sep 2020)

Bueno ¿qué? ¿Esto piensa recuperar alguna vez los ciento y pico euros en los que compraron muchos incautos a los que advertimos o qué?


----------



## riggedd (11 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Bueno ¿qué? ¿Esto piensa recuperar alguna vez los ciento y pico euros en los que compraron muchos incautos a los que advertimos o qué?



Parece que tú chicharro lo van a meter en el Ibex ,haber si tenemos suerte y la tiran y las compramos a 48 euros


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Sep 2020)

riggedd dijo:


> Parece que tú chicharro lo van a meter en el Ibex ,haber si tenemos suerte y la tiran y las compramos a 48 euros




Las verdades duelen, y los foreros que se daban golpes de pecho desafiando mis predicciones, ahora dejan caer este hilo macacamente con la cara colorada.

La coherencia es absoluta, porque pudiendo escoger lo mejor, escogieron lo peor.

(Modo Plaster on)


----------



## aburrevacas (11 Sep 2020)

PharmaMar se dispara casi un 8% ante su vuelta al IBEX 35


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Las verdades duelen, y los foreros que se daban golpes de pecho desafiando mis predicciones, ahora dejan caer este hilo macacamente con la cara colorada.
> 
> La coherencia es absoluta, porque pudiendo escoger lo mejor, escogieron lo peor.
> 
> (Modo Plaster on)



Como dije al principio del hilo, en diciembre hablamos.


----------



## aburrevacas (14 Sep 2020)

vamonossssssssssssssssssss arribaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## aburrevacas (14 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues parece que al final algunos aquí llevábamos razón. Iba llegar al cielo, pero ahora los que metieron dinero en el contrasplit están en el Infierno.
> 
> -40% desde entonces.
> 
> ¿Dónde estará el desgraciado aquel que dijo que yo no tenía ni idea?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Sep 2020)

aburrevacas dijo:


>





Aún le queda mucho hasta recuperar los 130...


----------



## aburrevacas (14 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Aún le queda mucho hasta recuperar los 130...



Las llevo a 72 (5,8 para ser exactos antes del contra )y cargue mas a 82 .................................. cuando agoreros como tu predecian el guano total


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Sep 2020)

aburrevacas dijo:


> Las llevo a 72 (5,8 para ser exactos antes del contra )y cargue mas a 82 .................................. *cuando agoreros como tu predecian el guano total*




Para los que compraron a 120 o más es el guano. Y veremos dónde están dentro de algún tiempo.


----------



## aburrevacas (14 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Para los que compraron a 120 o más es el guano. Y veremos dónde están dentro de algún tiempo.



en navidades quedamos por aqui (yo no voy a vender) y vemos quien paga el joselito


----------



## antoniussss (14 Sep 2020)

No, si te parece sube hasta el infinito y más allá sin pausa.

¿Cuanta pasta lleváis palmada los que os habéis puesto cortos y apalancados?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Sep 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> No, si te parece sube hasta el infinito y más allá sin pausa.
> 
> *¿Cuanta pasta lleváis palmada los que os habéis puesto cortos y apalancados?*




Los que se pusieron cortos en 130, ninguna. Este año en navidades para ellos habrá cesta.


----------



## antoniussss (14 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Los que se pusieron cortos en 130, ninguna. Este año en navidades para ellos habrá cesta.



Coños que buenos sois exactamente en 130.

Y los que empezaron en 30, 50, 70?

Muahahahaha


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Sep 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Coños que buenos sois exactamente en 130.
> 
> Y los que empezaron en 30, 50, 70?
> 
> Muahahahaha




Mis mensajes previos hacían referencia a esos precios


----------



## Pacohimbersor (15 Sep 2020)

PharmaMar recupera los 100 euros por acción a pocos días de su estreno en el Ibex 35


----------



## antoniussss (15 Sep 2020)

El que esté corto en deóleo va a sufrir mucho mucho mucho a partir de mañana.


----------



## spheratu (16 Sep 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> El que esté corto en deóleo va a sufrir mucho mucho mucho a partir de mañana.



Y eso por que? No sigo a deoleo...


----------



## Burgues (16 Sep 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> El que esté corto en deóleo va a sufrir mucho mucho mucho a partir de mañana.



Pos compro


----------



## antoniussss (16 Sep 2020)

spheratu dijo:


> Y eso por que? No sigo a deoleo...



Por primera vez en 10 años ha dado 18 millones de beneficios en el semestre 1


----------



## riggedd (16 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> PharmaMar recupera los 100 euros por acción a pocos días de su estreno en el Ibex 35



Venga señores subiros hoy al tren de pharmamar, a mi modo de entender puede ser de las últimas oportunidades


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Sep 2020)

PharmaMar reconquista los 100 euros gracias a la bienvenida del Ibex 35


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Sep 2020)

Estoy en esta acción desde verano 2019, con las primeras compradas a 1,60 precio antiguo. He ido comprando más. Los actuales 100 euros son un regalo tal y como está la situación ahora. No tengo en cuenta aplidin, que de momento es humo, y no está beneficiando nada a la acción, porque eclipsa Zepzelca y Yondelis, que son las grandes bazas de esta compañía.

Solo con estos dos medicamentos, los 250 euros por acción no son descabellados.

Si ya saliera aplidin... Podemos pensar en cotas más altas.

Lo único que puede torcer el futuro de pharmamar es que salieran mejores tratamientos que Zepzelca y Yondelis, y se dejaran de conercializar éstos.

Por cierto, echad un vistazo a la subasta de ayer


----------



## KUTRONIO (19 Sep 2020)

de 40 a 120 en seis meses suena a correción a unos 80 en breve

Enhorabuena para los que metieron cuando estaba a 40

Yo en su día meti en ROVI cuando estaba a 13 y ahora está a 30  lastima que solo metiera 3.000


----------



## Pacohimbersor (19 Sep 2020)

PharmaMar, dosis de salud y volatilidad para el Ibex


----------



## White calvin (5 Oct 2020)

Ya no aparece nadie por aqui o que?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (5 Oct 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> Ya no aparece nadie por aqui o que?



Eso tiene la pinta de ser un B de un A-B-C


----------



## White calvin (5 Oct 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Eso tiene la pinta de ser un B de un A-B-C



tiene pinta que se va a máximos a la espera de las buenas noticias de aplidin e irse a los 188

mientras ustedes solo escupiris bilis


----------



## ex pepito feliz (5 Oct 2020)

Aún no. Aún no.
Dije a fin de año...


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (5 Oct 2020)

Enhorabuena a los premiados.


----------



## antoniussss (5 Oct 2020)

Un plan sin fisuras ponerse cortos en la única empresa del ibex35 que aumenta sus beneficios.


----------



## antoniussss (13 Oct 2020)

Menuda estafa, me voy a hacer huelga de hambre en la puerta de la Bolsa de Madritttttttttt......

¿Qué tal van esos cortos lovos de gual strit?


----------



## White calvin (13 Oct 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Menuda estafa, me voy a hacer huelga de hambre en la puerta de la Bolsa de Madritttttttttt......
> 
> ¿Qué tal van esos cortos lovos de gual strit?



No merece la pena ni citarlos, ya nos leen en la sombra con un cubo entre los brazos. El dia que baje un 5% ya aparecerán.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 Oct 2020)

Sigo esperando a finales de año como me dijeron. Además, los idiotas de uno en uno, que ahora mismo estoy atendiendo a los de Deoleo.

Hasta las elecciones USA y dependiendo de los resultados, no se sabe lo que pasará en bolsa y por tanto en las del resto del mundo, que por arrastre siguen a las usanas.


----------



## antoniussss (13 Oct 2020)

Ufff que estafa Deoleo también.

0,15 mi precio de coste de la ampliación de capital. En el último trimestre ganó 20 Millones de Euros.


----------



## antoniussss (13 Oct 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Sigo esperando a finales de año como me dijeron. Además, los idiotas de uno en uno, que ahora mismo estoy atendiendo a los de Deoleo.
> 
> Hasta las elecciones USA y dependiendo de los resultados, no se sabe lo que pasará en bolsa y por tanto en las del resto del mundo, que por arrastre siguen a las usanas.



A final de año, comienzo del siguiente verás a Pharmamar en 300, haga lo que haga en algún momento puntual.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 Oct 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> A final de año, comienzo del siguiente verás a Pharmamar en 300, haga lo que haga en algún momento puntual.




Te cito para el futuro.


----------



## arandel (14 Oct 2020)

Yo de momento no confió en Pharma porque en el histórico lleva 3 años perdiendo dinero. Cuando vea el cierre de 2020 en los libros y como va en el primer y segundo trimestre de 2021, pues igual me pienso entrar en alguna corrección. Pero de momento veo mucho humo.


----------



## _RaTiO_ (14 Oct 2020)

arandel dijo:


> Yo de momento no confió en Pharma porque en el histórico lleva 3 años perdiendo dinero. Cuando vea el cierre de 2020 en los libros y como va en el primer y segundo trimestre de 2021, pues igual me pienso entrar en alguna corrección. Pero de momento veo mucho humo.



Yo estoy atrapado de hace muchos año y pensaba que nunca iba a recuperar la pasta. Bienvenido ha sido este subidón pero la verdad es que sin ser un radical, pienso un poco como el OP del hilo. Se nota que el presidente tiene vínculos políticos y mediáticos y ha aprovechado lo del coronavirus y otras cosas para crear hype, pero también es verdad que este año va a tener unos ingresos más altos que los últimos (en el Q2 ya tenían lo mismo que en todo 2019).

De todas formas yo solo estoy esperando a salir pronto ya, el día que salgan los resultados de Aplidin va a subir o bajar una barbaridad pero ya no me viene de aquí


----------



## arandel (14 Oct 2020)

_RaTiO_ dijo:


> Yo estoy atrapado de hace muchos año y pensaba que nunca iba a recuperar la pasta. Bienvenido ha sido este subidón pero la verdad es que sin ser un radical, pienso un poco como el OP del hilo. Se nota que el presidente tiene vínculos políticos y mediáticos y ha aprovechado lo del coronavirus y otras cosas para crear hype, pero también es verdad que este año va a tener unos ingresos más altos que los últimos (en el Q2 ya tenían lo mismo que en todo 2019).
> 
> De todas formas yo solo estoy esperando a salir pronto ya, el día que salgan los resultados de Aplidin va a subir o bajar una barbaridad pero ya no me viene de aquí



Para evitar el humo lo mejor es ver como esta la empresa y si viene dando los 3-5 últimos años beneficios, pues ya miro el gráfico a ver como esta. Igual pierdo un montón de pelotazos pero prefiero ir a lo <seguro> sin montañas rusas de un año -40 y al siguiente +50.


----------



## aburrevacas (14 Oct 2020)

estas navidades joselito alion y todo el marisco gallego , paga Sousa ) bueno el joselito lo paga TIESTO4EVER


----------



## antoniussss (15 Oct 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Te cito para el futuro.



Hará lo que tenga que hacer, conforme a sus ventas, beneficios, y expectativas de nuevos productos futuros.

Pero lo que no va a hacer es quebrar, ni tiene pérdidas, por lo que subirá o bajará, como todo en la Bolsa, pero por lo menos tendrás la seguridad de que no haya una ampliación de capital u operación acordeón y joder tus euros a base de bien.

Lo mismo digo en Deoleo, tiene 25 millones de euros de beneficios en el semestre 2, deuda a la baja de manera muy importante, bajará o subirá pero no quebrará.

Cosa muy diferente del resto de Paco"Acciones" del IBEX 35, o las infladisimas del SP500 Americano con PER al 50.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Oct 2020)

aburrevacas dijo:


> estas navidades joselito alion y todo el marisco gallego , paga Sousa ) bueno el joselito lo paga TIESTO4EVER




Estoy sin un duro, que hice caso a los que dijeron que comprara Deoleo. Este año en mi casa no habrá turrón.


----------



## antoniussss (15 Oct 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Estoy sin un duro, que hice caso a los que dijeron que comprara Deoleo. Este año en mi casa no habrá turrón.



Problema tuyo si compraste a 0,30 y querías vender en menos de 1 mes con suculentas ganancias.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Oct 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Problema tuyo si compraste a 0,30 y querías vender en menos de 1 mes con suculentas ganancias.




Ironic y tal... ¿cómo iba a comprar yo estas basuras?


----------



## antoniussss (15 Oct 2020)

Basuras dice, pues limpiarte la boca que a final de años serán las 2 empresas con mayores beneficios del mercado.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Oct 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Basuras dice, pues limpiarte la boca que a final de años serán las 2 empresas con mayores beneficios del mercado.



Claro que sí.


----------



## alberchic (16 Oct 2020)

arandel dijo:


> Yo de momento no confió en Pharma porque en el histórico lleva 3 años perdiendo dinero. Cuando vea el cierre de 2020 en los libros y como va en el primer y segundo trimestre de 2021, pues igual me pienso entrar en alguna corrección. Pero de momento veo mucho humo.



Pues mientras tu solo ves humo ,yo ya llevo un 160% de revalorización y lo que queda hay que revisar la vista de vez en cuando.


----------



## arandel (16 Oct 2020)

alberchic dijo:


> Pues mientras tu solo ves humo ,yo ya llevo un 160% de revalorización y lo que queda hay que revisar la vista de vez en cuando.



Si no te digo que no , simplemente que yo lo hago por método de manera automática como si fuese un robot. Ya he dicho al principio que igual no entro en ningún pelotazo pero prefiero eso que hacerlo por intuición y acertar 1 y cagarla en 5. Habrá gente que lo haga a intuición y no falle pero yo carezco de la experiencia para hacerlo así.


----------



## White calvin (16 Oct 2020)

Notición!! Funciona la aplidin contra el covid


----------



## antoniussss (16 Oct 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> Notición!! Funciona la aplidin contra el covid



Más bien pasa el ensayo clinico a fase 3 previa comercialización.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Oct 2020)

*Un fondo sube su apuesta contra PharmaMar el día que anuncia avances contra la covid-19*

PharmaMar informó el viernes que iniciará en los próximos días conversaciones con las agencias reguladoras para comenzar la última fase de estudio de su fármaco para el tratamiento de pacientes con covid-19. La compañía está disparada en Bolsa

El fondo *Great Point Partners *ha elevado su apuesta contra PharmaMar en el mismo día que la compañía española ha informado de avances en los estudios que está realizando sobre la efectividad de su fármaco en el tratamiento de pacientes con covid-19.

El viernes la firma de inversión estadounidense *incrementó su posición bajista en el capital de la farmacéutica* presidida por José María Fernández Sousa *hasta el 0,62%*, desde el 0,53% que alcanzó el pasado mes de julio.

Fuentes de la compañía ligan ese posicionamiento de Great Point Partners en el capital a *cuestiones técnicas por la subida de su valor en Bolsa*, y advierten que otros fondos que apostaron contra la empresa perdieron su inversión.

La compañía ha probado hasta ahora su fármaco Aplidin en solo 27 pacientes con coronavirus

El valor de las acciones de PharmaMar* llegó a dispararse el mismo viernes más de un 10%*, después de que la compañía comunicara al mercado que iniciará en los próximos días conversaciones con las autoridades regulatorias para comenzar la Fase III -la última antes de que pudiera venderse el fármaco si recibiera autorización para ello- de su medicamento en pruebas contra el coronavirus.

PharmaMar terminó la sesión del viernes con una subida del 3,07%, cerrando a* 134,2 euros por acción*. En lo que va de año, el valor en Bolsa de PharmaMar ha subido más de un 200%, al calor de las noticias que la compañía ha ido dando sobre los avances de sus pruebas contra el coronavirus.

El grupo está trabajando desde marzo en la posibilidad de que su antitumoral *Aplidin* sea eficaz en el tratamiento de pacientes adultos que requieren hospitalización por Covid-19. La compañía hasta ahora ha probado su fármaco* en 27 pacientes*, y ha recibido autorización para ampliar las pruebas sobre otros 18 enfermos. 

El grupo dará el lunes una rueda de prensa para ampliar la información sobre los avances de su medicamento

El viernes informó que el estudio realizado "ha demostrado una notable reducción de la carga viral en los pacientes entre los días 4 y 7 posteriores al inicio del tratamiento, de forma que la reducción media de la carga viral a día 7 fue del 50%, y del 70% a día 15". Más del 90% de los pacientes incluidos en el ensayo presentaban al inicio cargas virales medias o altas, señaló.

PharmaMar aseguró que el 80,7% de los pacientes han sido dados de alta médica el día 15 de hospitalización o antes, y un 38,2% antes del día 8 (según el protocolo, deben estar un mínimo de 7 días ingresados). El grupo tiene previsto ofrecer el lunes una rueda de prensa para ampliar la información publicada en la CNMV el viernes.

La apuesta de Great Point Partners contra PharmaMar se suma a la de otros inversores que este año han tomado posiciones bajistas en el capital de la multinacional farmacéutica española, especializada en la búsqueda de fármacos en organismos marinos, algas.

De acuerdo a los registros de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores, el pasado mes de marzo los hedge fund* Winton Capital Management* y *Citadel Advisors*, tomaron posiciones bajistas en el capital de PharmaMar del 0,45% y 0,49% respectivamente. En mayo* PDT Partners* apostó en corto contra el 0,49% del grupo español.

Un fondo sube su apuesta contra PharmaMar el día que anuncia avances contra la covid-19


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Oct 2020)

¿Entonces a final de año pasará de 130 o no?


----------



## element (21 Oct 2020)

3 dias bajando con bastante fuerza.

Caso un 30 % de caida desde los 144 del viernes a los 111 de ahora.

Esto no parece una corrección. A mi no me gustaría estar ahi dentro, tiene muy mala pinta.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Oct 2020)

El que quiera meter pasta cada vez que se confirman avances que se prepare para emociones fuertes.

Los que creímos en ella hace meses estamos muy tranquilos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Nov 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> El que quiera meter pasta cada vez que se confirman avances que se prepare para emociones fuertes.
> 
> *Los que creímos en ella hace meses estamos muy tranquilos.
> *







¿Cómo va esa tranquilidad para los que compraron emocionados y delirando por encima de 100?

Se huele el guano...


----------



## antoniussss (11 Nov 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Cómo va esa tranquilidad para los que compraron emocionados y delirando por encima de 100?
> 
> Se huele el guano...



Acaso me ves tu cara de "tradear"? A lo mejor tu problema está en distinguir el que invierte y el que tradea.

El que tradee por dias o semanas, pues es lo que hay.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Nov 2020)

99 y bajando...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (30 Nov 2020)

*La vacuna no le sienta bien a PharmaMar: sufre su peor mes en bolsa en más de un año y pierde el podio del Ibex 35*

Las acciones de la farmacéutica bajan un 14% en noviembre...
...lo que supone su peor registro mensual desde junio de 2019
Los avances en una inyección contra la covid-19 eclipsan su investigación
PharmaMar pone punto y final a noviembre con mal sabor de boca. En un mes animado para la bolsa española (el mejor de su historia, ni más ni menos), las acciones de la biotecnológica han caído alrededor del 14%. Sus precios se mueven en torno los 99 euros frente los casi 120 euros en los que terminaron octubre. La firma se ha visto* perjudicada en el parqué por los avances en las distintas vacunas *que se están desarrollando contra el nuevo coronavirus. Está investigando un medicamento que puede ser efectivo contra la enfermedad y que podría verse 'eclipsado' por una inyección eficaz. Ello ha provocado, además, que la compañía haya perdido el _pódium_ en balance anual del Ibex 35, el principal índice del mercado español (en el que cotiza), viéndose superada por la energética Solaria.

PharmaMar debutó hace poco más de dos meses en el Ibex 35. La farmacéutica de origen gallego se estrenó en el selectivo bursátil de referencia en España a finales de septiembre y, desde entonces, sus acciones han vivido ciertos vaivenes. En su primer mes completo en el índice (octubre) crecieron un 6,6%. Sin embargo, en noviembre han retrocedido unos catorce puntos porcentuales, lo que supone *su peor registro mensual desde junio de 2019* (cuando bajaron cerca de un 25%).

La compañía ha sido así la más bajista en el Ibex 35 este mes, e incluso la única en registrar descensos a doble dígito (la otra compañía en cerrar en negativo ha sido Cellnex Telecom, dejándose poco más del 5%).

Es cierto que este recorte en el parqué pierde magnitud si se tiene en cuenta que la compañía se revaloriza más de un 130% en lo que va de año. En otras palabras, más que duplica su precio en bolsa en el acumulado de 2020.

En cambio, los descensos de noviembre son significativos por un motivo: han provocado que PharmaMar ya no sea la 'número 1' en el _ranking_ anual del Ibex. La biotecnológica se ha visto *superada por la firma de energías renovables Solaria*, cuyos títulos han crecido un 16% este mes y se revalorizan casi un 185% en el año. La energética se estrenó en el principal índice de la bolsa española a mediados de octubre.

*Impacto directo de la vacuna*
¿A qué se han debido las pérdidas de la farmacéutica este mes? La respuesta es clara: a los avances en las vacunas contra la covid-19 que distintas compañías extranjeras desarrollan y que pueden perjudicar las investigaciones de PharmaMar por un medicamento efectivo contra la enfermedad, el Aplidin.

Al menos así parecen interpretarlo los inversores. Hace tres semanas, el lunes día 9, Pfizer y BioNTech anunciaron que su inyección contra el nuevo coronavirus tuvo en los ensayos clínicos una elevada efectividad (del 90%) contra el nuevo coronavirus. Aquel día los títulos de PharmaMar cayeron un 8,2% (pese a que fue la mejor jornada en más de una década para el Ibex 35).

Una semana después, cuando la farmacéutica estadounidense Moderna comunicó que su inoculación contra la covid-19 ha tenido una eficacia del 94,5% en los ensayos, la firma de origen gallego se dejó casi un 10% en la sesión.https://www.eleconomista.es/empresas-finanzas/noticias/10916498/11/20/Moderna-solicita-la-autorizacion-de-su-vacuna-a-Europa-y-EEUU-tras-mantener-los-datos-de-eficacia.html

Al día siguiente las acciones consiguieron rebotar un punto porcentual, pero el miércoles volvieron a retroceder casi en la misma medida después de que BioNTech y Pfizer elevaran la efectividad de su vacuna al 95%.

Asimismo, el lunes pasado (día 23), PharmaMar perdió un 2,9% en bolsa después de que la Universidad de Oxford y la farmacéutica británica AstraZeneca informaran de que su inyección contra el SARS-CoV-2 tiene una eficacia media del 70%.

La sesión posterior retrocedió otro 1,7% pese a anunciar que su filial Genomica había desarrollado un test PCR capaz de distinguir la covid-19 de otras enfermedades respiratorias más comunes.

De hecho, la firma de origen gallego solo se ha animado en el parqué desde finales de la semana pasada precisamente porque Oxford y AstraZeneca admitieron problemas en la fabricación de las dosis de su vacuna que utilizaron en los ensayos, lo que pone en duda la efectividad que anunciaron. La farmacéutica inglesa se ha abierto incluso a hacer otro "estudio adicional", según declaró el viernes el consejero delegado, Pascal Soriot.

*Sigue trabajando en la aplidina*
PharmaMar anunció a mediados de octubre que obtuvo "resultados positivos" en la fase I/II del ensayo clínico con la *aplidina *(plitidepsina), el medicamento contra la covid-19 que está desarrollando. La noticia provocó que los títulos de la firma tocaran precios no vistos desde 2002.

En una entrevista semanas antes a _elEconomista.es_, el presidente, *José María Fernández Sousa-Faro*, incluso se mostró confiado en que el Aplidin "no solo va a servir para el covid, sino para otras enfermedades virales, emergentes, que no tienen tratamiento" como el Zika o el virus del Nilo.

Ante la fuerte reacción en el parqué, la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) requirió más información a la compañía. Y esta respondió a mediados de este mes defendiendo el potencial del medicamento por la "notable reducción de la carga viral" de la nueva enfermedad en las personas que participaron en los ensayos clínicos de fase media.

"No iniciaríamos una fase III [o final del ensayo clínico] si no se tuvieran evidencias de seguridad y eficacia", aseveró PharmaMar, y señaló que avanzar en la investigación le supone "un nivel de inversión muy elevado".

La firma con sede en Colmenar Viejo no ha dado más información oficial hasta el momento respecto el futuro de las investigaciones con la aplidina. ¿Hará la fase III pese a los avances en la vacuna? "*Se iniciará y se está trabajando en ello*", afirman a _elEconomista.es_ desde la empresa.

La compañía asegura que no pueden dar más información sobre cuándo se llevará a cabo ni sobre la cuantía de la inversión, aunque defienden que por su experiencia en oncología saben que "los ensayos de fase III son muy caros".

Con todo, las bazas de PharmaMar van más allá del Aplidin (y su futuro indeterminado como antídoto ante el coronavirus). Tiene los derechos para la comercialización de Yondelis, su medicamento anticancerígeno, en 40 países tras el acuerdo alcanzado el año pasado con Janssen. Y hace dos semanas firmó otro acuerdo con STADA para comercializarlo en Oriente Medio y el norte de África.

*¿Qué recomiendan los analistas?*
Así las cosas, cabe preguntarse: ¿las recientes caídas suponen una buena oportunidad para comprar acciones de PharmaMar? La respuesta es sí, según _Ecotrader_, el portal de estrategias de inversión de este periódico.

En cambio, el consenso de mercado de _Bloomberg_ se muestra más dividido. Dos de los cinco analistas que cubren el valor recomiendan 'comprar' y otros dos, 'mantener'. Tan solo uno aconseja 'vender'.

Este grupo de expertos ve en la farmacéutica un *potencial del 25% en bolsa* a corto plazo, dándole un precio objetivo medio a doce meses de 123,80 euros por acción.

La vacuna no le sienta bien a PharmaMar: sufre su peor mes en bolsa en más de un año y pierde el podio del Ibex 35


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (3 Dic 2020)

Los accionistas de Pharmamar lucen nuevo aspecto:


----------



## Redicho (3 Dic 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> Ya no aparece nadie por aqui o que?



A ver si aparece ustec, mientra le cambian las linglong en el Aurgi a su Ferrari, amego


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Dic 2020)

No quiero decir que ya lo dije, pero lo dije.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Dic 2020)

Los directivos de la empresa hace días que vendieron sus acciones... y esa noticia salió publicada: ésa y no otra es la señal para salir por patas de un valor que estaba tremendamente inflado.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Dic 2020)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Los directivos de la empresa hace días que vendieron sus acciones... y esa noticia salió publicada: ésa y no otra es la señal para salir por patas de un valor que estaba tremendamente inflado.




SUBIDAS VERTICALES=BAJADAS VERTICALES.


----------



## antoniussss (3 Dic 2020)

bueno pues un ensayo fase 3 que podría haber dado miles de millones de euros a la empresa en los próximos 8 años ha fallado, se va a modificar el estudio para combinarlo con otros fármacos.

Es lo que tiene invertir en una farma.

Pero tranquilo Tiesto que sigue teniendo 300 millones de euros de beneficio y 40 millones de deuda ^^


P.D. Hace días el director general vendió 30.000 euros en acciones.... 30.000, a ver si tenemos un poquito de rigor.
P.D.2 El presidente y la hija de amancio ortega tienen el 25% de las acciones=600 Millones de euros,, deben ser gilipollas, según los frikiforeros por no vender en 150.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Dic 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> bueno pues un ensayo fase 3 que podría haber dado miles de millones de euros a la empresa en los próximos 8 años ha fallado, se va a modificar el estudio para combinarlo con otros fármacos.
> 
> Es lo que tiene invertir en una farma.
> 
> ...




Yo estoy tranquilo, los que compraron en 100 y pico cegados por la euforia o por los mensajes de este hilo igual no tanto


----------



## antoniussss (3 Dic 2020)

Uy sí, menuda euforia destiláis en este hilo, es leeros y ahora mismito me voy corriendo a comprar 10.000.

Si por mí fuera, no querría una compra minorista más, total para que cada 4 meses exactos les hagan una barrida de Stops del 30%........


----------



## hortera (3 Dic 2020)

id pasando por debajo de la mesa del fubolín


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Dic 2020)

hortera dijo:


> id pasando por debajo de la mesa del fubolín




Tienen suerte que nosotros somos unos buenazos. Si llega a ser la mafia la que pierde la pasta gracias sus "consejos", perderían la cabeza, literal.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Dic 2020)

A ver, analicemos, el hilo se abrió el 14 de julio y entonces estaba en 115. Pues parece que si hiciéramos caso al anterior forero y a otros como él hubiéramos perdido hasta los calzoncillos cagaos.


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Dic 2020)

yo se lo dije a mi costilla que conocidos suyos estaban muy arribistas....

esto es una empresa paco que infla la cotizacion a base de publireportajes.....

y los contratos en USA , aunque estén firmados, tal como vienen se pueden ir, por mucho que esté firmado.

*De hecho......alguien en su sano juicio pensó que la vacuna del covid1984 vendría de una empresa tan castuza como Pharmamar? Con las sombras de Zeltia?*

jajajjajaja

actualmente esta a 97$ y bajando... casi -40%


----------



## antoniussss (6 Dic 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> A ver, analicemos, el hilo se abrió el 14 de julio y entonces estaba en 115. Pues parece que si hiciéramos caso al anterior forero y a otros como él hubiéramos perdido hasta los calzoncillos cagaos.





No sé que es lo que no entiendes.

Zperro, que su empresa favorita es "Ercros", títula "La estafa Pharmamar"


La empresa podrá ganar más o menos, subir más o menos su cotización, pero llamar ESTAFA, lo que viene siendo ESTAFA, vamos a ver caballeros, que en el año 2020 pocas empresas incluso muy TOP como Telefónica van a cerrar con los beneficios que va a cerrar Pharmamar.


Personalmente creo por lo que sé, que el entorno 75-100 es un entorno normal para entrar, muy normal, sin tirarnos de los pelos. Podrá bajar o subir, en puntuales momentos, pero es un entorno perfectamente normal para el estado financiero y economico de la empresa.


¿Por qué no dices todo? Que el que ha entrado en 125 en junio y en 145 en octubre fue justo el mismo día que se publicó grandes noticias y que pensaban dar el pelotazo de su vida mientras han esperado por si esas noticias eran muy malas.

¿Quien merece mayores beneficios, o no perder? ¿Los que arriesgamos mucho antes de los resultados esos, que podrían haber sido negativos, o los que entraron una vez se conoció que eran positivos?


El problemilla es que las Manos negras y fueltes, como les llamáis, ya sabían que había otro estudio negativo, para dar a conocer más adelante y han empurado a base de bien a esos filigranas.


Pero vamos que por lo menos yo, jamás he recomendado entrar en pharmamar y a cualquier precio, jamás, yo solo he defendido que eso de "Estafa" está muy fuera de lugar.


----------



## v4vendetta (6 Dic 2020)

Se podrán salvar 1 ó 2 empresas, el resto....to broza


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Dic 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> En fin, un acierto vender a 9.71.



Teniendo en cuenta que va cuesta abajo sin frenos.....pues sí.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Dic 2020)

72 y bajando...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Dic 2020)

68 y bajando...

Me estoy acordando de un forero que me dijo no sé qué de fin de año...


----------



## aburrevacas (7 Dic 2020)

aqui estoy no me escondo a diferencia de ti (y ya no digo del resto que solo asomais caundo baja cuando esto estaba a 140 el hilo estaba en la pagina 3, , por cierto ahora voy en perdidas ,las tenia a 72 . hoy e cogido 40 acciones mas , nose llamame tonto . tendre que cambia el joselito por panceta . no me preocupa durante muchos años "era lo que tenia que comer" . sigo confiando en la empresa , no entiendo de bolsa pero sus numeros no son para esta caida otra cosa sera que "sus numeros " no sean los que an dicho . aun asi repito . duermo tranquilo . tengo otras acciones que van bien . aprendo dia a dia


----------



## hortera (7 Dic 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> No sé que es lo que no entiendes.
> 
> Zperro, que su empresa favorita es "Ercros", títula "La estafa Pharmamar"
> 
> ...



si se puede llamar estafa, los directivos de la empresa inflando la bola en multitud de vídeos, saliendo por la tele loando su pócima milagrosa y luego era puro humo para subir el precio de las acciones, am i eso si me parece una estafa aunque no es denunciable probablemente no han jugado limpio.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Dic 2020)

aburrevacas dijo:


> aqui estoy no me escondo a diferencia de ti (y ya no digo del resto que solo asomais caundo baja cuando esto estaba a 140 el hilo estaba en la pagina 3, , por cierto ahora voy en perdidas ,las tenia a 72 . hoy e cogido 40 acciones mas , nose llamame tonto . tendre que cambia el joselito por panceta . no me preocupa durante muchos años "era lo que tenia que comer" . sigo confiando en la empresa , no entiendo de bolsa pero sus numeros no son para esta caida otra cosa sera que "sus numeros " no sean los que an dicho . aun asi repito . duermo tranquilo . tengo otras acciones que van bien . aprendo dia a dia




Lo mismo decían los de Gowex o los del Popular...

Y es que ya lo dije muchas veces y es aplicable a todo el mundo: SUBIDAS VERTICALES=BAJADAS VERTICALES.


----------



## hortera (7 Dic 2020)

aburrevacas dijo:


> aqui estoy no me escondo a diferencia de ti (y ya no digo del resto que solo asomais caundo baja cuando esto estaba a 140 el hilo estaba en la pagina 3, , por cierto ahora voy en perdidas ,las tenia a 72 . hoy e cogido 40 acciones mas , nose llamame tonto . tendre que cambia el joselito por panceta . no me preocupa durante muchos años "era lo que tenia que comer" . sigo confiando en la empresa , no entiendo de bolsa pero sus numeros no son para esta caida otra cosa sera que "sus numeros " no sean los que an dicho . aun asi repito . duermo tranquilo . tengo otras acciones que van bien . aprendo dia a dia



si no sabes de bolsa huye de los chicharros y mas en un sector tan volátil como el farmacéutico, (te lo dice otro que tampoco tiene ni puta idea)


----------



## aburrevacas (7 Dic 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Lo mismo decían los de Gowex o los del Popular...
> 
> Y es que ya lo dije muchas veces y es aplicable a todo el mundo: SUBIDAS VERTICALES=BAJADAS VERTICALES.




quiza mi error al no saber de bolsa es esperar el pelotazo enamorandome de una empresa y no haber vendido cuando me pude doblar en 2 ocasiones cuando llego a 11 antes del CS
y cuando despues llego a 140 , pero bueno si me la tengo que comer me la comere , tambien es cierto que ahora entiendo cuando me repetian mete en la bolsa pasta que no quieras. sino si me hiciera falta ese dinero si que estaria jodido . asique repito no me causa un gran estrago . escuece pero no duele. 

sigue siendo el disneyland de las niñas si no llega pa eso ( ya me joderia), al rio del pueblo a coger cangrejos . alguno igual piensa que soy un sobrado pero los que anden achuchados lo entiendo porque es su dia ya pase por eso.

esperemos que remonte sino lo heredaran ellas a precio de eurooooo


----------



## aburrevacas (7 Dic 2020)

hortera dijo:


> si no sabes de bolsa huye de los chicharros y mas en un sector tan volátil como el farmacéutico, (te lo dice otro que tampoco tiene ni puta idea)



no es que no sepa , esque no tengo ni puta idea , lo dije en otro hilo ,si meto 30k en la bolsa y saco 30,1 k , ya me da mas que el banco . se que me arriesgo a perder 10 20 o 30 k . pero bueno tambien me decian que las drogas las putas la velocidad etc etc eran malas y aqui seguimos , en la vida ahy que probarlo todo o casi todo . asi luego puedes hablar con conocimiento de causa. 

1 dia de fiesta es corto 
1 dia sirviendo es agonico 
1 dia follando depende con quien jajajajaj
el tiempo al igual que la vida es relativo ay que vivirlo


----------



## hortera (7 Dic 2020)

aburrevacas dijo:


> no es que no sepa , esque no tengo ni puta idea , lo dije en otro hilo ,si meto 30k en la bolsa y saco 30,1 k , ya me da mas que el banco . se que me arriesgo a perder 10 20 o 30 k . pero bueno tambien me decian que las drogas las putas la velocidad etc etc eran malas y aqui seguimos , en la vida ahy que probarlo todo o casi todo . asi luego puedes hablar con conocimiento de causa.
> 
> 1 dia de fiesta es corto
> 1 dia sirviendo es agonico
> ...



no te digo que no te metas si no tienes ni idea, yo tambien lo hago , y tambien perdí 2000 € en forex, y no digo a nadie que no haga forex, yo lo hice sabiendo lo que hacía y perdí, solo cuento mi experiencia, yo prefiero Inditex a pegar el pelotazo con un chicharro, pero respeto que vayas a por el pelotazo, yo tambien lo hice en mi dia


----------



## White calvin (16 Dic 2020)

No pierdes hasta que no vendes, los fundamentales de la empresa son los mismos, quitando la combinación de atlantis. Hubo IP de cortos que conocian la noticia y la empresa lo hizo fatal esperando tanto cuando lo sabian desde verano que no valia atlantis combinado. Y las pirañas se aprovecharon. Ya se descontó la aplidin y atlantis combinado y los cortos ya salieron. Mi precio objetivo si que ha bajado por como se ha comportado la empresa no dando información cuando debía y la volatilidad que tiene por culpa del dichoso contrasplit que hace que cortos y mf manejen a su antojo las acciones. Eso si estoy convencido que volverá a estar por encima de los 120, porque es donde debe estar


----------



## White calvin (16 Dic 2020)

Redicho dijo:


> A ver si aparece ustec, mientra le cambian las linglong en el Aurgi a su Ferrari, amego



Veremos cuanto tardas en desaparecer tú parguela


----------



## antoniussss (18 Dic 2020)

hortera dijo:


> si se puede llamar estafa, los directivos de la empresa inflando la bola en multitud de vídeos, saliendo por la tele loando su pócima milagrosa y luego era puro humo para subir el precio de las acciones, am i eso si me parece una estafa aunque no es denunciable probablemente no han jugado limpio.



Cuando cojones los directivos de Pharmamar han salido en la tele sobre sus medicamentos loables?

Puro humo? Zepzelca está aprobado aceleradamente desde junio de 2020 en EEUU, y en muchos otros países, el primer medicamento en 20 años contra el cáncer de pulmón y se está vendiendo como churros, a decenas de millones de euros. 

El estudio fallido, era un estudio de zepzelca en combinación con otro fármaco, que no dio las buenísimas expectativas que intentaron demostrar, por lo que la aprobación en Europa se retrasa.


Y si, a 6X he comprado más, he aguantado miles de veces el querer comprar más en los altos precios antiguos y mira por donde se ha dado el caso.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Dic 2020)

¿Bueno qué?¿Dónde está aquel forero que me decía no sé qué de fin de año y el asalto a los cielos?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Dic 2020)

Bueno, pues he ganado de forma absoluta y aplastante, por incomparecencia de los rivales.

Ahora hay nuevos subnormales, pero ahora se enfocan en el Bitcoin:

Pues nada, ya estamos en 24K, como el horo de 24K


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Dic 2020)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Yo soy de los que tanteo meterse y no lo hizo y no creas que no me arrepiento, creo que podría ser un gran broker porque siempre veo estas cosas anticipadamente pero a la hora de la verdad soy un cagao y muy conservador con mi dinero así que esas intuiciones de poco me valen.
> 
> De todos modos mi intuición me dice que si habéis metido pasta ahí hace 6 meses iría marcando una salida ya y un stop loss por lo que pueda pasar, *huele a petardazo.*




Y tú intuición era correcta.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Dic 2020)

El hueco que tenia era muy goloso.. porque ahi le van a poner el culo fino a todo el mundo. Y eso no se testea en vano.

Y bueno el bitcoin mas de lo mismo. Muchos han perdido un monton de pasta intentando pillar el movimiento bueno. Es un activo jodido.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Dic 2020)

Estoy repasando el hilo desde el principio y menuda colección de subnormales había...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Dic 2020)

Si realmente a mi me sorprendio que tirara desde minimos.. porque ese hueco... insisto eso no queda ahi por las buenas. Eso es un estrangulamiento de liquidea muy importante... El tema para entrar ahi es que ibas con un stop bastante majo....eso suponiendo que llegase arriba. Que en un contexto recesivo lo mas normal es que vaya al 50-62% de la subida... y se marque en la segunda bajada un 12% a un 162% del primer tramo. Asi que el que haya visto la subido no ha visto el doble techo y el fallo de superacion.... pues esta trincado porque agonias... que lo ha hecho muy claro. Ver la entrada era complicado... la salida no... Doble techo en maximos con fallo??? joder....tu.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Dic 2020)

Doble techo, te va a interesar | Novatos Trading Club


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Dic 2020)

A la derecha los lloros de los pillados.. lo que no te cuentan en este hilo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Dic 2020)

Doble techo de libro.... y fallo de libro. La vela del recuadro es la señal de salirse. Por lo menos de la mitad.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Dic 2020)

Y fijarse que bien lo han hecho Media de 200 justo encima del hueco como "soporte"..... abre ese dia.. con hueco bajista le come el stop a todo dios y ahora lo deja parado. Son muy buenos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Dic 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> A la derecha los lloros de los pillados.. lo que no te cuentan en este hilo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 522278




Yo cuando quiero reírme un poco, me paso por el chat de Investing. Menuda sarta de delirios mentales pueden leerse allí.


----------



## Gravityless (22 Dic 2020)

se jugo con la burbuja inmobiliaria y ahora toca la farmacéutica ... todo tiene su momento y cual mejor que ahora en pandemia.


----------



## White calvin (22 Dic 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Bueno, pues he ganado de forma absoluta y aplastante, por incomparecencia de los rivales.
> 
> Ahora hay nuevos subnormales, pero ahora se enfocan en el Bitcoin:
> 
> Pues nada, ya estamos en 24K, como el horo de 24K



Ha terminado el año y no me he enterado? Cuando termine el año la gente ya ha perdido su dinero porque ya no volverá a subir su cotizacion? Vaya panda de retrasados pululan por aquí.


----------



## antoniussss (23 Dic 2020)

El mundo al revés, en vez de tirarse de los pelos de quién pollas está comprando masivamente a 6,5 Melia Hoteles hace una semana, en pérdidas muy duras, y unas perspectivas asquerosas, con posibilidad de quiebra, a no ver una oportunidad de compras por Black Friday aquí.

En fin, el resto de la gente normal seguiremos haciendo lo nuestro, comprar lo más barato posible y vender algo en máximos y recomprar si hay buenos descuentos y vender parte si se dispara sin motivo aparente. Invertir, no tradear. Todo ello acompañado de los Resultados Trimestrales y el avance en los nuevos medicamentos y antiguos que siguen aumentando sus ventas por todo el mundo.

Cuando me pidan pasta para una ampliación de capital, me preocupo.


Fijo,fijo,fijo, que en marzo tras comprar la gente en meses anteriores entre el 40-60, dijisteis putos pringados que han hecho un -50%, para luego irse sin pausa y sin posibilidad de descuentos a 150 €.


----------



## antoniussss (23 Dic 2020)

P.D. Sí, admito que has ganado la apuesta, personalmente esperaba una aprobación del ensayo Atlantis que significaba estar en 300, habrá que esperar más, para aprobarlo por otros caminos.


----------



## White calvin (23 Dic 2020)

Mientras los biliosos se pasan por aqui a regodearse de los pillados las Manos Fuertes acumulando, les hacen el trabajo sucio a los cortos 

Goldman Sachs irrumpe en Pharma Mar: eleva un 500% su inversión


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Ene 2021)

Pues fin de año llegó, y la tragedia se materializó como muchos decíamos. Desde que se abrió el hilo hasta hoy casi ha perdido la mitad de valor.

Si es que nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena...


----------



## White calvin (5 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues fin de año llegó, y la tragedia se materializó como muchos decíamos. Desde que se abrió el hilo hasta hoy casi ha perdido la mitad de valor.
> 
> Si es que nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena...



Y lo dices hoy con una subida del 8%. Y a estos precio te digo que volverá a estar en mínimo 120


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Ene 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> Y lo dices hoy con una subida del 8%. Y a estos precio te digo que volverá a estar en mínimo 120




Y lo dices después de bajadas de casi el 50%.


----------



## aburrevacas (26 Ene 2021)

solo venia a saludar


----------



## White calvin (26 Ene 2021)

aburrevacas dijo:


> solo venia a saludar



Hoy no vienen


----------



## Zparo reincidente (26 Ene 2021)

entre a primera hora . parece ser qu esta vez no es trolleada y aunque con potra, ell poducto funciona


----------



## antoniussss (26 Ene 2021)

Muchas gracias a todos los. Negacionistas, entre a saco en 6x - 7x, sin vosotros no hubiera sido posible


----------



## aburrevacas (27 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Estoy repasando el hilo desde el principio y menuda colección de subnormales había...




te voy a comprar , una bolsa de chuchessssss


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (27 Ene 2021)

Trampa alcista para incautos, algún día, cuando seáis mayores, ya sabréis lo que es.

También los del Bitcoin andaban eufóricos ahí atrás comprando en 40.000


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (27 Ene 2021)

Yo nunca meto en farmaceuticas porque es un disloque y crea una volatilidad tremenda a mi cartera con ls bandazos que tienen a golpe de noticia. Enhorabuena a los que teneis la sagre fria suficiente.


----------



## antoniussss (27 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Trampa alcista para incautos, algún día, cuando seáis mayores, ya sabréis lo que es.
> 
> También los del Bitcoin andaban eufóricos ahí atrás comprando en 40.000



Que pesao, en su día cuando bitcoin valdría 100 dirias que puta estafa, cuando valió 500, que puta estafa....y así hasta los 40.000, que puta estafa xD


Estafa es que algo en 1 mes se te vaya a la mierda sin posibilidad de volver a recuperar niveles previos, no 1 año entero ni 8 meses.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (27 Ene 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Que pesao, en su día cuando bitcoin valdría 100 dirias que puta estafa, cuando valió 500, que puta estafa....y así hasta los 40.000, que puta estafa xD
> 
> 
> Estafa es que algo en 1 mes se te vaya a la mierda sin posibilidad de volver a recuperar niveles previos, no 1 año entero ni 8.




Díselo a los que metieron cantidades importantes en 40.000...


----------



## antoniussss (27 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Díselo a los que metieron cantidades importantes en 40.000...



El problema es que no se pueden meter cantidades importantes en nada que no sea muy muy muy cíclico y controles el "Timeline".


Si tú metes mucha pasta en Bitcoin a esos precios, o en IAG o Hoteles Melia en medio de una pandemia vírica mundial, pues eres gilipollas y vienes a jugar al casino.

Ayer puse, leyendo otro foro de bolsa, 2 pavos en IAG:

1. con 500.000 € (Pantallazos incluidos) comprados el otro día en 1,80 €, encima realmente eran 60 K y 120K, pero 120K en Cortos x apalancamiento por 4. 

2. Metiendo la mitad de los ahorros de su vida, 200 K en 1,5.


La gente es subnormal, casino, casino y más casino.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

¿Entiendo que Pharmamar lo está petando en bolsa, no?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (27 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Entiendo que Pharmamar lo está petando en bolsa, no?




Depende de cuando se entrara.


----------



## hortera (27 Ene 2021)

yo pensé que era una estafa, ojalá no sea así me la envaino, me como el owned, si el Aplidín es la solución, pero parecía una estafa
edito: y no se porque Pedro pandemias sabiendo que había un medicamento en España prometedor, no lo metió a saco para intentar curar, estamos rodeados de imbéciles cobardes que se cargan vidas, ni mas ni menos


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2021)

hortera dijo:


> yo pensé que era una estafa, ojalá no se así me la envaino, me como el owned, si el Aplidín es la solución, pero parecía una estafa
> edito: y no se porque Pedro pandemias sabiendo que había un medicamento en España prometedor, no lo metió a saco para intentar curar, estamos rodeados de imbéciles cobardes que se cargan vidas, ni mas ni menos



Porque Pharmamar tiene relación con una del PP.


----------



## hortera (27 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Porque Pharmamar tiene relación con una del PP.



típical spanish, cuantos inocentes habrán muerto por sus pijadas, DEP


----------



## aburrevacas (27 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Depende de cuando se entrara.



y ese es todo tu argumento . siempre poniendo el ejemplo de los que compran en maximos ,los que compran bitcoin en 40.000 dicee... y se queda tan ancho ; y los que compraron en 100 y 500 y 1000 y 2000 y 10.000 . estas guapo amigo. el resto que gana buenos billetes esos naaaaaa tambien son "imbeciles " . en fin eres un poco cansino . si a lmenos dieras argumentos o razones igual tendrias algo de credibilidad.


----------



## hortera (27 Ene 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Yo nunca meto en farmaceuticas porque es un disloque y crea una volatilidad tremenda a mi cartera con ls bandazos que tienen a golpe de noticia. Enhorabuena a los que teneis la sagre fria suficiente.



farmacéuticas Paco igual a kk, solo en las buenas de USA, esta vez ha sonado la flauta


----------



## Zparo reincidente (1 Feb 2021)

Vaya owned que me como y la mayoria de los que habéis intervenido en este hilo.
Mis dies a los que mantuvieron su idea


----------



## skifi (1 Feb 2021)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Vaya owned que me como y la mayoria de los que habéis intervenido en este hilo.
> Mis dies a los que mantuvieron su idea



Mira, yo tampoco daba un duro y ya ves... Rectificar es de sabios


----------



## hortera (1 Feb 2021)

y si se demuestre la eficacia del Aplidin la bolsa mundial un 5% parriba.


----------



## White calvin (1 Feb 2021)

Vaya retratada al op


----------



## White calvin (1 Feb 2021)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Vaya owned que me como y la mayoria de los que habéis intervenido en este hilo.
> Mis dies a los que mantuvieron su idea



Por lo menos lo reconoces y te honra, ya no aparecen los haters.


----------



## aburrevacas (1 Feb 2021)

como caza la perrina......


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> Vaya retratada al op



Bueno, le honra que lo haya admitido. Luego tienes al OP del hilo de Rafa Nadal que es la risa que no cesa.


----------



## antoniussss (1 Feb 2021)

Información privilegiada de hoy:

Ensayo fase 3 Lurbidectina + iritecan o algo así ha sido favorable.


1.000 millones de € en juego en los próximos años con este medicamento.


----------



## antoniussss (1 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> P.D. Sí, admito que has ganado la apuesta, personalmente esperaba una aprobación del ensayo Atlantis que significaba estar en 300, habrá que esperar más, para aprobarlo por otros caminos.




Me autocito a 23 de Diciembre, acaba de ocurrir el "Por otros caminos".


----------



## antoniussss (1 Feb 2021)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Vaya owned que me como y la mayoria de los que habéis intervenido en este hilo.
> Mis dies a los que mantuvieron su idea



Te pensabas que esto era Ercros, que no vende lejia (Cloro) ni en medio de una pandemia mundial los hijos de puta casposos PACO.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Feb 2021)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Vaya owned que me como y la mayoria de los que habéis intervenido en este hilo.
> Mis dies a los que mantuvieron su idea



Ese gesto te honra. 
espero que nos acompañes en el viaje. un saludo


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Me autocito a 23 de Diciembre, acaba de ocurrir el "Por otros caminos".



Creo que con la bajada de Atlantis, ganó dinero hasta la FDA xD
esto es un puto negocio. conviene no olvidarlo.
todos los oncologos del mundo saben lo que es Zepzelca en monoterapia. aunque junto con irinotecán, quizas rebajando la dosis de irinotecán y subiendo la de lurbi, se podrian mejorar la toxicidad en resistentes al platino. los resultados del ultimo congreso son espectaculares en la combinación.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Te pensabas que esto era Ercros, que no vende lejia (Cloro) ni en medio de una pandemia mundial los hijos de puta casposos PACO.



A Ercros le tengo un cariño especial. quiero volver a entrar pronto.


----------



## White calvin (9 Feb 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> A ver, analicemos, el hilo se abrió el 14 de julio y entonces estaba en 115. Pues parece que si hiciéramos caso al anterior forero y a otros como él hubiéramos perdido hasta los calzoncillos cagaos.



Jjaajjajajajjajaja


----------



## White calvin (9 Feb 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y lo dices después de bajadas de casi el 50%.



No sabes como me estoy conteniendo jjaajaj


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Feb 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> No sabes como me estoy conteniendo jjaajaj




Compra todas las que puedas que se agotan. Nos vemos en unos meses, cuando pete toda la bolsa mundial después de todas estas subidas verticales en poco tiempo.

Va a subir al cielo, gñé, me lo han dicho en un foro:


----------



## White calvin (9 Feb 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Compra todas las que puedas que se agotan. Nos vemos en unos meses, cuando pete toda la bolsa mundial después de todas estas subidas verticales en poco tiempo.



Ahora ya no es phm es la bolsa mundial, tu eras el del bitcoin no? Vaya tio ridiculo jajajajjajaa]


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Feb 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> Ahora ya no es phm es la bolsa mundial, tu eras el del bitcoin no? Vaya tio ridiculo jajajajjajaa]




Las subidas verticales se mantienen para siempre, gñé, me lo ha dicho un subnormal.


----------



## White calvin (9 Feb 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Las subidas verticales se mantienen para siempre, gñé, me lo ha dicho un subnormal.



Yo no he dicho eso, pero que eres retrasado si. Que venias a mofarte aqui y has quedado como el ridiculo del foro. Bobo


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Feb 2021)

aburrevacas dijo:


> y ese es todo tu argumento . siempre poniendo el ejemplo de los que compran en maximos ,los que compran bitcoin en 40.000 dicee... y se queda tan ancho ; y los que compraron en 100 y 500 y 1000 y 2000 y 10.000 . estas guapo amigo. el resto que gana buenos billetes esos naaaaaa tambien son "imbeciles " . en fin eres un poco cansino . si a lmenos dieras argumentos o razones igual tendrias algo de credibilidad.




En máximos es cuando la gente se pone eufórica y quiere entrar a saco. Y es cuando aparezco yo a poner cordura. Muy pocos invierten grandes cantidades cuando algo empieza. Si, ya sé que aquí todos comprasteis Bitcoins cuando empezó y ahora todos sois millonarios...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Feb 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> Yo no he dicho eso, pero que eres retrasado si. Que venias a mofarte aqui y has quedado como el ridiculo del foro. Bobo




¿Pharmamar ha llegado ya a los 140 que iniciaron el hilo?


----------



## White calvin (9 Feb 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Pharmamar ha llegado ya a los 140 que iniciaron el hilo?



El hilo se incio en 120. Cuando llegue a 180 dejará pillados a ese precio por un tiempo porque la bolsa es así, no todos son tan listo como tú que saben cuando entrar. Yo te saludo desde los 36 vendo gran parte y a otra cosa mariposa


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Feb 2021)

Según vosotros hará esto:


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Feb 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> *El hilo se incio en 120*. Cuando llegue a 180 dejará pillados a ese precio por un tiempo porque la bolsa es así, no todos son tan listo como tú que saben cuando entrar. Yo te saludo desde los 36 vendo gran parte y a otra cosa mariposa







20.07.2020135,120131,280135,600129,960181,15K2,74%17.07.2020131,520131,880132,480127,320245,73K2,24%16.07.2020128,640121,440138,600120,840435,50K6,77%15.07.2020120,480117,060121,200115,800221,32K4,37%


----------



## White calvin (9 Feb 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> 20.07.2020135,120131,280135,600129,960181,15K2,74%17.07.2020131,520131,880132,480127,320245,73K2,24%16.07.2020128,640121,440138,600120,840435,50K6,77%15.07.2020120,480117,060121,200115,800221,32K4,37%



Dia 15 leo 121 maximos, el resto no me cuentes tu vida


----------



## Terrron (9 Feb 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Según vosotros hará esto:




Y si al final confirman la producción y comercialización del Aplidin, ¿porqué no se va a poder ir a 180€ o mucho más?

Tan ridículo es decir que Pharmamar va a subir hasta el infinito, como decir lo contrario y negar las subidas.


----------



## White calvin (9 Feb 2021)

Terrron dijo:


> Y si al final confirman la producción y comercialización del Aplidin, ¿porqué no se va a poder ir a 180€ o mucho más?
> 
> Tan ridículo es decir que Pharmamar va a subir hasta el infinito, como decir lo contrario y negar las subidas.



Se llama demagogia, mejor dejarlo y que siga diciendo tonterias.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Feb 2021)

Terrron dijo:


> Y si al final confirman la producción y comercialización del Aplidin, ¿porqué no se va a poder ir a 180€ o mucho más?
> 
> Tan ridículo es decir que Pharmamar va a subir hasta el infinito, como decir lo contrario y negar las subidas.




En probabilistica pharmamar ha hecho en 20 lanzamientos , 20 caras seguidas. Los nuncabajista lo que dicen es que ahora hara otras 20 caras segudidas. Tiesto4ever esta diciendo que es muy remotamente posible que haga otras 20 caras seguidas.

Y bueno lo del bitcoin... eso es demencia dura por parte de unos y otros que un activo de un viaje de un 40% arriba y abajo en cuestion de 2 meses y por cuestiones peregrinas... pues duerme tranquilo con eso, si es que puedes.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Feb 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> En probabilistica pharmamar ha hecho en 20 lanzamientos , 20 caras seguidas. Los nuncabajista lo que dicen es que ahora hara otras 20 caras segudidas. Tiesto4ever esta diciendo que es muy remotamente posible que haga otras 20 caras seguidas.
> 
> Y bueno lo del bitcoin... eso es demencia dura por parte de unos y otros que un activo de un viaje de un 40% arriba y abajo en cuestion de 2 meses y por cuestiones peregrinas... pues duerme tranquilo con eso, si es que puedes.




Hay que dejarlos, los ignorantes matemáticos son así. Por eso nunca llegarán a millonarios en bolsa, porque partiendo de premisas erróneas llegan a conclusiones equivocadas.


----------



## antoniussss (9 Feb 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Compra todas las que puedas que se agotan. Nos vemos en unos meses, cuando pete toda la bolsa mundial después de todas estas subidas verticales en poco tiempo.
> 
> Va a subir al cielo, gñé, me lo han dicho en un foro:



¿Cuál es exactamente tu problema de una empresa que gana mucho, mucho, mucho, mucho mas dinero que antes, suba?

Entiendo que si se llamara "Hoteles Melia", hoy en 6,5 €, pondríamos el grito al cielo viendo sus cuentas.....


----------



## White calvin (9 Feb 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Hay que dejarlos, los ignorantes matemáticos son así. Por eso nunca llegarán a millonarios en bolsa, porque partiendo de premisas erróneas llegan a conclusiones equivocadas.



Cada post que escribes es más ridículo que el anterior y más demagogo. Retratado ya has quedado y tu solito te has retratado que es lo peor, yo no voy a gastar más tiempo contigo pero tu sigue con tu bilis jajajajajaajjajajajatontacojajjaajajajaja


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Feb 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> Cada post que escribes es más ridículo que el anterior y más demagogo. Retratado ya has quedado y tu solito te has retratado que es lo peor, yo no voy a gastar más tiempo contigo pero tu sigue con tu bilis jajajajajaajjajajajatontacojajjaajajajaja




Claro que sí. Nos vemos en unos meses.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿Cuál es exactamente tu problema de una empresa que gana mucho, mucho, mucho, mucho mas dinero que antes, suba?
> 
> Entiendo que si se llamara "Hoteles Melia", hoy en 6,5 €, pondríamos el grito al cielo viendo sus cuentas.....




Valor real de una empresa y valor en bolsa no siempre van de la mano, y cuando hay subidas verticales en bolsa, se trasca la magedia en breve.


----------



## aburrevacas (10 Feb 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Hay que dejarlos, los ignorantes matemáticos son así. Por eso nunca llegarán a millonarios en bolsa, porque partiendo de premisas erróneas llegan a conclusiones equivocadas.



tu ya eres millonario???


----------



## aburrevacas (1 Mar 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (9 Mar 2021)

La verdad es que estoy muy contento con el valor y con los Deoleos y pienso que será todo un éxito porque NI DIOS está comprando ni especulando.

Tengo una gráfica hecha por mi mismo desde noviembre 2020, comparando 20 valores, y efectivamente, Pharmamar y otras tantas beneficiadas por el coronavirus y con beneficios brutalerrimos HAN CAIDO LO MISMO -12%, todas, sin excepción, frente a las subidas del 100% de aerolineas y de turismo TODAS.

Momento para seguir acumulando hasta que dé el pistoletazo de salida, lo mismo es lo que buscan, llenarse de cortos para hacer un rally de puta madre.


----------



## Jugagas (10 Mar 2021)

Si vas a largo te pude interesar


----------



## White calvin (24 Mar 2021)

Pues después de más de un año y medio en pharmamar salgo totalmente del valor con más de un 180% en pluses, entrare cuando cierre gap o vea el AT que me guste, he salido porque necesito el dinero ahora mismo. Sigo diciendo lo mismo de la empresa, está todo rojo pero en nada estará en los 120(espero que me de tiempo a subirme)


----------



## White calvin (6 May 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> Pues después de más de un año y medio en pharmamar salgo totalmente del valor con más de un 180% en pluses, entrare cuando cierre gap o vea el AT que me guste, he salido porque necesito el dinero ahora mismo. Sigo diciendo lo mismo de la empresa, está todo rojo pero en nada estará en los 120(espero que me de tiempo a subirme)



orden puesta en los 79 para volver de nuevo, si veo que sigue todo chungo la bajaré a los 75


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Feb 2022)

¿Bueno entonces qué? Parece que YO tenía razón...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Bueno entonces qué? Parece que YO tenía razón...



El que compro en 120 en plena fiebre.. solo le pierde el 50%.

Animo que cuesta al principio... pero luego se paga solo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> En probabilistica pharmamar ha hecho en 20 lanzamientos , 20 caras seguidas. Los nuncabajista lo que dicen es que ahora hara otras 20 caras segudidas. Tiesto4ever esta diciendo que es muy remotamente posible que haga otras 20 caras seguidas.
> 
> Y bueno lo del bitcoin... eso es demencia dura por parte de unos y otros que un activo de un viaje de un 40% arriba y abajo en cuestion de 2 meses y por cuestiones peregrinas... pues duerme tranquilo con eso, si es que puedes.



Esto del año pasado.
Que ya fuera de coñas me jode ver como la gente sigue picando de la misma forma.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> El que compro en 120 en plena fiebre.. solo le pierde el 50%.
> 
> Animo que cuesta al principio... pero luego se paga solo.




Los niños no entienden que cuando los mayores hablan, hay que callarse y escuchar. Cuando a TIESTO4EVER no se le hace caso, suceden tragedias, como la de este hilo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Feb 2022)

@Paletik "Paletov" Pasha estaba quemado por haberse salido "antes de tiempo" le dije que para como habia entrado bastante bien la habia ido... y que lo dejase estar.

Ahora como lo ves Bilba?
Ya peinamos canas aqui, que nos lo hiciesen a nosotros en los albores de internet pase... eramos unos pringaos sin informacion... pero vosotros??? joder...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Esto del año pasado.
> Que ya fuera de coñas me jode ver como la gente sigue picando de la misma forma.




Ya sabes, la estupidez humana es infinita, no así las subidas en bolsa.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha estaba quemado por haberse salido "antes de tiempo" le dije que para como habia entrado bastante bien la habia ido... y que lo dejase estar.
> 
> Ahora como lo ves Bilba?
> Ya peinamos canas aqui, que nos lo hiciesen a nosotros en los albores de internet pase... eramos unos pringaos sin informacion... pero vosotros??? joder...




Lo que pasa es que los niños que escribían en este hilo jugaban con calderilla. Me gustaría verlos responder por varios millones de euros de pérdidas ante un grupo de inversores. Puede que acabaran enterrados en el desierto.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ya sabes, la estupidez humana es infinita, no así las subidas en bolsa.



NO me alegro de ni de que la gente gane ni que la gente pierda.

Me alegro cuando la gente gana y hace las cosas de una forma estudiada y me jode cuando les veo que juegan sus ahorros a rojo o negro.

Pharmamar no es bayern... que ya lo dije mas atras. Yo he sido contable toda mi puta vida.. y me han auditado cuentas... joder que se perfectamente como se hacen unas cuentas anuales. Y no he llevado ninguna cotizada, pero cualquier tipo con una especialidad de estados contables hace virguerias. Y para el analisis tecnico otro tanto... una mierdiempresa de estas con un cuidador bueno la puedes mandar a la estratosfera.

Un tio que "sabe" un poco es consciente de esas dos contingencias y actua en consecuencia.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> *NO me alegro de ni de que la gente gane ni que la gente pierda.*
> 
> Me alegro cuando la gente gana y hace las cosas de una forma estudiada y me jode cuando les veo que juegan sus ahorros a rojo o negro.
> 
> ...




Pues yo sí me alegro de los que me faltaban al respeto por mis post hayan llevado en los dientes. Yo estaba advirtiendo de lo que podía pasar con toda probabilidad, y se me echaban encima como hienas.

Ahora hay un tonto en otro hilo de la caída de Meta que se me pone farruco porque digo que puede que baje hasta 120.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues yo sí me alegro de los que me faltaban al respeto por mis post hayan llevado en los dientes. Yo estaba advirtiendo de lo que podía pasar con toda probabilidad, y se me echaban encima como hienas.



Yo no me alegro porque en el fondo son pobres crios que han ahorrado cuatro duros despues de currar en algun sitio de mierda y que les ha costado mucho esfuerzo. En cuanto tengo razon o no ... eso es ego. Procuro deshacerme de el.. o tenerlo en la distancia. En su momento queria ser pro de la bici y era muy jodido entrenar, hacer la dieta llegar a la carrera y que te quitasen hasta las pegatinas. SI querian andar tocaba entrenar, prepararse lo mejor posible e ir con cabeza en carrera. Aprendido eso... es extrapolable a cualquier faceta de la vida.

A mi me parece de puta madre que estudien para invertir.
Ahora quieres hacer tecnico... buscate libros buenos quieres hacer investment value buscate libros buenos y testea TODO metele horas a los simuladores.

No seas el imbecil que sacan el primero.... porque va "tanteando" a ver como sale el tema.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Feb 2022)

Y volvemos a Paletti... se saco una pequeña plusvalia.. ha evitado una perdida de la mitad.

Bueno... que modelo prefieres? Y que conste que se libro por pura suerte.
Sabia que estaba haciendo ??? pues no mucho.

Primero que tipo de tio quieres ser, uno que cobra dividendos... unos que busca plusvalias... en que plazo las quieres tener?

No ...meto aqui, que va a ser el proximo cohete de la serie Apollo...joder que no se hace asi. Me lo ha dicho un señor que no conozco de internet... con dos cojones.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Feb 2022)

Un tio aqui que le ha metido 6000 euritos a esto y ahora esta que no duerme porque tiene 3000. Cuanto tiempo tarde en ahorrar lo que ya ha perdido? Y sobretodo que piensa hacer con la pasta que aun le queda dentro?.

Mas atras decia como deshacer posiciones cuando las cosas no salen como uno pensaba. Ahora que echen cuentas de como hubieran quedado deshaciendo posicion y como estan en el momento actual.

Y sobretodo.. que nivel para ti es una correccion asumible y en que nivel ya las has jodido pero que bien jodida.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Feb 2022)

hortera dijo:


> farmacéuticas Paco igual a kk, solo en las buenas de USA, esta vez ha sonado la flauta



Exacto una flor no hace jardin.
Y menos esta que proviene de zeltia. Lograron el pelotazo que llevaban 20 años buscando enhorabuena a los agraciados.. a los demas, al menos aprender que que va esto.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues yo sí me alegro de los que me faltaban al respeto por mis post hayan llevado en los dientes. Yo estaba advirtiendo de lo que podía pasar con toda probabilidad, y se me echaban encima como hienas.
> 
> Ahora hay un tonto en otro hilo de la caída de Meta que se me pone farruco porque digo que puede que baje hasta 120.



A ver flipao de la vida, tu "analisis" con fuentes de yo y mis cojones no valen ni pa tomar por culo.

Sigue habiendo beneficios, ingresos, descenso de deuda, nuevos proyectos frente al año pasado. En ciertas cosas un poco más lento de los esperado, pero no dramático.

Si los fondos de inversión cortistas la han tomado con esta empresa para trilear y "hundirla" pues OK, lo sabías, tenías una bola de adivino bajo el brazo.

El día que la empresa publique varios años con pérdidas, me vienes y me dices que tenías razón.


De todas formas esto es de puta madre, cuando venías a decir que esto se hundía, subió 3 veces a maximos en 1 año y te callaste como una puta. logico, te pusiste en corto y te follaron 3 veces.

Mientras estabas callado como una puta, bajó a los infiernos, y tú sin dinero para meter cortos


Ahora vuelves a abrir la boca........... ¿No habrás vuelto a entrar en corto a estos precios?


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Nos acordamos, nos acordamos y de otras muchas más como por ejemplo Gowex...



Aquí uno de tus "Paco" Análisis a tenerte en cuenta.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> 1,2,3 .. responda ota vez... Pescanova



El otro florero Pescanova en la ruina.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Una cosa son vender humo y las previsiones y otra la realidad, y las ventas son las que son y las que van a ser como MÍNIMO, porque ya está firmado.



y mi mensaje a 16 de julio de 2020.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> A ver flipao de la vida, tu "analisis" con fuentes de yo y mis cojones no valen ni pa tomar por culo.
> 
> Sigue habiendo beneficios, ingresos, descenso de deuda, nuevos proyectos frente al año pasado. En ciertas cosas un poco más lento de los esperado, pero no dramático.
> 
> ...



Hombre no seas ventajista....

Tu por lo que cuentas has entrado bastante abajo.
Tu forma de proceder y la de cualquiera que haya entrado despues del gran subidon no tienen nada que ver.

Y si las cuentas anuales son el papel que todo lo sostiene explicame como con las mismas cuentas anuales estaba en 120 y ahora en 60. Joder... vamos a ser honestos.

Que has ganado, pasta? que has ganado mucha pasta? ole tus cojones gordos.
Pero tu entrada no es la de los que han venido despues.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> El otro florero Pescanova en la ruina.



Con Pescanova gane pasta y mucha pasta. 
Pero tenia merito 0 porque con un ibex por encima de 15000 subia todo.
Yo no voy de oraculo de nada por haber tenido suerte.

Si que te digo que a Casino Las Vegas Sand le hice el largo de mi vida, despues de estudiar todo.... y el corto de mi vida cuando ya siendo vox populi no salio lo de Eurovegas. Entre una pelicula y otra anduve por un 500%, que te lo digo ahora, porque es que llamas paleto a todo el mundo, y no sabes con quien estas hablando. De hecho los que saben por aqui.... seguro que MIP, ya ni escriben o si lo hacen es de una forma muy criptica.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Hombre no seas ventajista....
> 
> Tu por lo que cuentas has entrado bastante abajo.
> Tu forma de proceder y la de cualquiera que haya entrado despues del gran subidon no tienen nada que ver.
> ...



Oportunidades ha habido para hacer cualquier cosa, el que entrará a 149, que es el máximo y lo viví en directo, pues a saber por qué esperó hasta ese momento.............


*ah si, espera que sí lo sé, que había gente que no quería estar dentro porque en breve daban resultados Fase II Aplidin COVID y Sentencia del Tribunal Europeo contra la denegación del Aplidin en el año 2016, y ambas fueron positivas y entonces dijeron en sus cabecitas....*

Oh joder, ahora sí que estoy seguro, y entraron ese mismo día a 149.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Oportunidades ha habido para hacer cualquier cosa, el que entrará a 149, que es el máximo y lo viví en directo, pues a saber por qué esperó hasta ese momento.............
> 
> 
> ah si, espera que sí lo sé, que había gente que no quería estar dentro porque en breve daban resultados Fase II Aplidin COVID y Sentencia del Tribunal Europeo contra la denegación del Aplidin en el año 2016, y ambas fueron positivas y entonces dijeron en sus cabecitas....
> ...



Manzanas traes... que me expliques lo de las cuentas anuales que justifican 120 y 60 en el mismo periodo... anda que nos vamos a reir un rato.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Hombre no seas ventajista....
> 
> Tu por lo que cuentas has entrado bastante abajo.
> Tu forma de proceder y la de cualquiera que haya entrado despues del gran subidon no tienen nada que ver.
> ...



Conste que yo no tengo ni una a día de hoy y sin ser vendidas a pérdidas por encima del 74.

Y las he visto desde el 42 hasta el 149.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Manzanas traes... que me expliques lo de las cuentas anuales que justifican 120 y 60 en el mismo periodo... anda que nos vamos a reir un rato.




-En 2020 se cobró por la lurbidectina, que la compro una farmaceutica de EEUU, un pago de 300 Millones. (ampliable otros 600 según las ventas generadas y a la aprobación "definitiva" de la FDA tras los datos que muestre el tratamiento, actualmente "provisional"

-1 año y medio después, la lurbidectina ha sido el medicamento mas vendido de la historia de los EEUU por una farmaceutica de la capitalización de PHM.

-Por el punto 1, un año y medio después, pharmamar va a tener posiblemente 100 millones de beneficios de manera estructural, por los royalties cobrados trimestralmente del punto 1. SOLO DE ESE PUNTO 1.

- Esos crecimientos anteriormente dichos, van a aumentar a lo largo de los años, en cuanto se extienda al resto de paises del mundo...... En Estados Unidos hay datos que afirman que el 50% de los pacientes con cancer pulmonar, son tratados HOY con ese farmaco de pharmamar.


60? 60 no tiene ni un solo argumento, mas allá de que mucha gente se apalancara con CFDs en largos desde los 40-50 y opciones, y hayan ido a la yugular porque matemáticamente pueden desplumar a muchos de esos frente al coste de "shortear" la acción.


Creo que la escasa deuda, sólida tesoreria, buenos ingresos y beneficios, ALGO, llamame loco ALGO, no se parecen en nada a Pescanova ni Gowex.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Conste que yo no tengo ni una a día de hoy y sin ser vendidas a pérdidas por encima del 74.
> 
> Y las he visto desde el 42 hasta el 149.



Pues perfectamente jugado tio.... que a mi no me mueve la envidia te pienses lo que te pienses.
TE FELICITO.

Pero coño cuando hableis de comprar.... di tengo en 75 el paquete gordo y ahora meto tanto si peta lo saco en tanto y me quedo con el principal.
Joder que escribis aqui y le reventais la cabeza a los demas con plusvalias que ellos por muy bien que jueguen sus opciones no van a ver.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> -En 2020 se cobró por la lurbidectina, que la compro una farmaceutica de EEUU, un pago de 300 Millones.
> 
> -1 año y medio después, la lurbidectina ha sido el medicamento mas vendido de la historia de los EEUU por una farmaceutica de la capitalización de PHM.
> 
> ...



Bueno... vamos mejor... no hay elementos para decir que 60 sea un precio justo.
Pero entonces me reconoceras tambien que basado en eso mismo un pico de 150 tampoco? no.

De hecho entre 60 y 150 un precio medio son 110 y ahi ya estas jugando al palito mas corto con dos cojones.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> -En 2020 se cobró por la lurbidectina, que la compro una farmaceutica de EEUU, un pago de 300 Millones. (ampliable otros 600 según las ventas generadas y a la aprobación "definitiva" de la FDA tras los datos que muestre el tratamiento, actualmente "provisional"
> 
> -1 año y medio después, la lurbidectina ha sido el medicamento mas vendido de la historia de los EEUU por una farmaceutica de la capitalización de PHM.
> 
> ...




Ah sí, se me olvidaba, aunque Pharmamar sea la farmaceutica mas PACO DEL MUNDO, La farmaceutica de Estados Unidos, JAZZ, que compró el punto 1, HARÁ ENSAYOS (GRATIS PARA PHARMAMAR) para buscarle más efectividad contra otras enfermedades.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Bueno... vamos mejor... no hay elementos para decir que 60 sea un precio justo.
> Pero entonces me reconoceras tambien que basado en eso mismo un pico de 150 tampoco? no.
> 
> De hecho entre 60 y 150 un precio medio son 110 y ahi ya estas jugando al palito mas corto con dos cojones.




¿Te parecen poco los elementos para justificar 150?

Lo mismo hay que añadir que ROCHE, que tiene el medicamento para primera linea del cancer de pulmon, ha empezado un ensayo clinico fase III junto con el de pharmamar, para tratar el cancer en primera linea con AMBOS MEDICAMENTOS. Pa 2026 eso sí acaba y eso, pero de igual manera se podría autorizar provisionalmente en cualquier momento antes de 2026 si funciona.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Creo que la escasa deuda, sólida tesoreria, buenos ingresos y beneficios, ALGO, llamame loco ALGO, no se parecen en nada a Pescanova ni Gowex.



Pues mira yo de gowex ni puta idea ... porque aquello olia a mierda mas que astroc y ni la mire. Ahora bien pescanova iba de puta madre basicamente porque era tapadera de peliculas turbias y de ingresos y de beneficios iba de puta madre. Mira si iba bien que un negocio familiar para blanquear pasta acabo cotizando en bolsa... y oye unas cuentas limpitas y bien auditadas que tenia.

Volviendo a astroc yo en un mes le hice un paston a esa sin tener ni idea... y me sali a un nivel mas o menos como los 149 de tu pharma_a_mamar... TUVE SUERTE que hay que ser honesto. A mi hermano le pudo la ambicion y se comio una caida en un dia de cojones.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Bueno... vamos mejor... no hay elementos para decir que 60 sea un precio justo.
> Pero entonces me reconoceras tambien que basado en eso mismo un pico de 150 tampoco? no.
> 
> De hecho entre 60 y 150 un precio medio son 110 y ahi ya estas jugando al palito mas corto con dos cojones.




Te lo digo de otra forma.

Valer 150 (oh dios mio 150, y las santander en 2.........) significa valer 3.000 millones de euros.

Con un beneficio estructural HOY (Euro arriba o euro abajo, no me seas tiquismiquis) de 100 millones de euros, es un PER = 30 . Empresa en crecimiento importante anual.


Lo entiendes ahora?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿Te parecen poco los elementos para justificar 150?
> 
> Lo mismo hay que añadir que ROCHE, que tiene el medicamento para primera linea del cancer de pulmon, ha empezado un ensayo clinico fase III junto con el de pharmamar, para tratar el cancer en primera linea con AMBOS MEDICAMENTOS. Pa 2026 eso sí acaba y eso, pero de igual manera se podría autorizar provisionalmente en cualquier momento antes de 2026 si funciona.



parafraseando al mierdaseca de xicomalo... grandes argumentos... no creo que consuelen al que compro a 120 y las ha aguantado.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Te lo digo de otra forma.
> 
> Valer 150 (oh dios mio 150, y las santander en 2.........) significa valer 3.000 millones de euros.
> 
> ...



Y con recompras y quema de acciones del 3% anual, y dividendo del 1 % anual


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Te lo digo de otra forma.
> 
> Valer 150 (oh dios mio 150, y las santander en 2.........) significa valer 3.000 millones de euros.
> 
> ...



Tengo un grado en ADE especializacion en estados contables.
Que no estas hablando con el que te pasa el costo majete. 

Que yo esta empresa no me la he estudiado pero llevo formulando cuentas anuales 25 años.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> parafraseando al mierdaseca de xicomalo... grandes argumentos... no creo que consuelen al que compro a 120 y las ha aguantado.



Claro, y tú eres mu listo y sabes si van a entrar cortos en la empresa a mansalva y desde que día y hasta que precio, nos ha jodio el manolete.

Cuando Pharmamar estaba en 150, el SP500 estaba en 3000 y ni eso, o las Iberias en 0,9, o las Hoteles Melia en 2,5.


Viendo como subía la mierda, no me parece tan descabellada que la gente no vendiera.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Tengo un grado en ADE especializacion en estados contables.
> Que no estas hablando con el que te pasa el costo majete.
> 
> Que yo esta empresa no me la he estudiado pero llevo formulando cuentas anuales 25 años.



Entonces si los putos datos los tienes a un click, desde CNMV o desde la propia página de Pharmamar, que pollas andas entonces divagando sobre si es Pescanova o Gowex, LISENSIAO.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Entonces si los putos datos los tienes a un click, desde CNMV o desde la propia página de Pharmamar, que pollas andas entonces divagando sobre si es Pescanova o Gowex, LISENSIAO.



VEnga ciao pescao!!!!
Suerte. Te estoy diciendo que formulo cuentas anuales y precisamente por eso me las creo, lo que me las tengo que creer.Tu mismo.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

pd. Solo falta Zperro diciendo que esto es ruina y mañana compró 5.000 € más, es la señal de que empieza a darse la vuelta HAHAHAHAH


Dentro de que con lo de Rusia, no nos den otra estocada más pabajo.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> VEnga ciao pescao!!!!
> Suerte. Te estoy diciendo que formulo cuentas anuales y precisamente por eso me las creo, lo que me las tengo que creer.Tu mismo.




Pues dí HECHOS, ARGUMENTOS CONTABLES, no como tu colega TIESTO4EVER, que vienen, la sueltan y si cuela cuela, y si no, me la pela.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Claro, y tú eres mu listo y sabes si van a entrar cortos en la empresa a mansalva y desde que día y hasta que precio, nos ha jodio el manolete.



Señalame en que comentario he dicho yo eso.... Hazme el favor.

Que una cosa es que seas un macarrilla .. y otra cosa es que seas un mentiroso.
Precisamente vengo diciendo lo contrario que ni por tecnico ni por fundamentales hay quien sepa eso. Nadie tiene una bola de cristal.

No seas mentiroso que ahi ya si que me empiezas a tocar los cojones.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Señalame en que comentario he dicho yo eso.... Hazme el favor.
> 
> Que una cosa es que seas un macarrilla .. y otra cosa es que seas un mentiroso.



Simplemente, diciendo que al que entró en 120 no le consuela, nos ha jodio, y quién sabe cuando el resto del mercado en los meses siguientes se hace un X2.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Simplemente, diciendo que al que entró en 120 no le consuela, nos ha jodio, y quién sabe cuando el resto del mercado en los meses siguientes se hace un X2.



Y???? miento yo acaso?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> P.D. Sí, admito que has ganado la apuesta, personalmente esperaba una aprobación del ensayo Atlantis que significaba estar en 300, habrá que esperar más, para aprobarlo por otros caminos.



por poner un ejemplo.... pagina 25 comentario 364.

Que me estas contando de Oraculo... muñequito?
Paso de buscar mas que me voy a dormir.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Y???? miento yo acaso?



Yo no te digo que mientas, yo te digo que nos ha jodido manolete el torete a toro pasao.


Unos, como yo, fuimos extremadamente cautos y pensamos en no tener nada más allá de 80 aunque las cuentas dijeran lo contrario, por si acaso, porque los cortos y sus tacticas terroristas existen

Otros, pensaron que no, y que holdeaban

Otros, que volvía a 30 y si no baja a 30 y sube a 1.000, ahí se han quedao.

En la empresa y su valor, no me he equivocado en ningún momento, en el precio de la acción.........pues lo que exactamente decida el fondo cortista gordo de turno, y ni tú ni yo vamos a acertar por nuestros "argumentos".


Pero tú y @TIESTO4EVER venís aquí, como muchos fueron en Tesla a 100 en 2020, que crecimiento muy rapido, que si bla bla, subidas verticales, bajadas verticales y subió.......a 1400


Unas veces sube vertical, y sube vertical, otras sube vertical, baja vertical, otras veces medio medio, otras de a muy pocos cada año.......pero NADIE SABE NADA.


Eso sí, si en los próximos 4 - 6 años pharmamar no sube de 150, o se queda en este -75% os doy todos mis dieses.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> 20.07.2020135,120131,280135,600129,960181,15K2,74%17.07.2020131,520131,880132,480127,320245,73K2,24%16.07.2020128,640121,440138,600120,840435,50K6,77%15.07.2020120,480117,060121,200115,800221,32K4,37%



pagina 28 comentario 409

que bueno pusisteis a Tiesto.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> En probabilistica pharmamar ha hecho en 20 lanzamientos , 20 caras seguidas. Los nuncabajista lo que dicen es que ahora hara otras 20 caras segudidas. Tiesto4ever esta diciendo que es muy remotamente posible que haga otras 20 caras seguidas.
> 
> Y bueno lo del bitcoin... eso es demencia dura por parte de unos y otros que un activo de un viaje de un 40% arriba y abajo en cuestion de 2 meses y por cuestiones peregrinas... pues duerme tranquilo con eso, si es que puedes.



Mi contestacion a tiesto pagina 28 comentario 414


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

En todo momento en hablado de zonas tecnicas y de probabilidades...


Soy agnostico porque no creo ni en dios ni en la fortuna.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

Ya me estas tocando la pirola, majo.
Me voy a dormir.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> por poner un ejemplo.... pagina 25 comentario 364.
> 
> Que me estas contando de Oraculo... muñequito?
> Paso de buscar mas que me voy a dormir.




Que le pasa a mi comentario 364, es muy normal, empresas turísticas en pérdidas duras en 2020, siguen con pérdidas en 2022 y el COVID no se ha acabado y la peña comprando en casi maximos de antes de la pandemia.


Justo hablo en mínimos de ese momento en menos de 70, y subió luego a 127 y ya se desporró pabajo.


¿Cuál es el problema?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Yo no te digo que mientas, yo te digo que nos ha jodido manolete el torete a toro pasao.
> 
> 
> Unos, como yo, fuimos extremadamente cautos y pensamos en no tener nada más allá de 80 aunque las cuentas dijeran lo contrario, por si acaso, porque los cortos y sus tacticas terroristas existen
> ...



Todo eso que estas diciendo es radicalmente falso.

Tiesto y yo hemos dicho lo mismo, despues de ese subidon, LO NORMAL ES QUE HAGA UNA CONSOLIDACION.... y despues puede romper maximos o no volverlos a ver en la puta vida. Y ni uno ni otro hemos entrado a valorar lo segundo. Simplemente que despues del subidon era mal sitio para comprar casi cualquiera.PUNTO.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

Es mas ... tiene mas sentido comprar a 60 tras una correccion razonable y sana y haya indicios de reversion que meter en 120 en una pausa de mierda.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Mi contestacion a tiesto pagina 28 comentario 414




Vamos a ver, creo que aquí hay una pequeña confusión.


Si uno es "inversor", e inversor, significa deja el 75% de tu dinero que hayas invertido en un valor quieto parado, en los valores que crees despues de analizarlo, que son buenos, y esperate años a que la empresa realmente se revalorice. Más aún en una empresa FAR-MA-CEU-TICA.

Si uno es especulador trader, usa CFDs apalancao, opciones con vencimiento, pues seguramente opinara como vosotros 2, coge las ganacias y corre, porque como hagan alguna argucia los cortos, te quedas hasta sin camisa.


Perfecto, una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Vamos a ver, creo que aquí hay una pequeña confusión.
> 
> 
> Si uno es "inversor", e inversor, significa deja el 75% de tu dinero que hayas invertido en un valor quieto parado, en los valores que crees despues de analizarlo, que son buenos, y esperate años a que la empresa realmente se revalorice. Más aún en una empresa FAR-MA-CEU-TICA.
> ...



VALE perfecto ya vamos hablando el mismo idioma.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

Con todo y con eso, si tu vas a muchos años es mejor esperar una correccion significativa como la actual que una pausa.... y en eso creo que estaremos los dos de acuerdo tambien. Y en este valor por encima de 75-90 te estas quemando los deditos. Si yo te reconozco que sabes lo que haces... si te has salido en 75 sin palmar lo has hecho muy bien. Pero joder...los demas te leen y actuan en otro marco distinto.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Es mas ... tiene mas sentido comprar a 60 tras una correccion razonable y sana y haya indicios de reversion que meter en 120 en una pausa de mierda.




Pero es que el error que tienes es que podría perfectamente haber subido a 300 en vez de caer a 50, es que las cosas no pasan como uno queremos, en el mercao hay "guerras" cortistas y larguistas "apalancaos" , Opciones Call y Put, y lo que buenamente le pillara al de turno, pues eso ha pasao.


*Y por eso mismo la turistica eDreams ha subido de 1,5 a 10 en 2020
O hoteles Melia de 2 a 8 en 2020*


NO - TENEMOS- NI - PUTA - IDEA de CUAL ES LA GUERRA HOY cortistas o larguistas apalancaos


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Con todo y con eso, si tu vas a muchos años es mejor esperar una correccion significativa como la actual que una pausa.... y en eso creo que estaremos los dos de acuerdo tambien.



totalmente, pero al final si tenías 0 o muy poco, era jugarsela al casino buscar una corrección del -75%.

yo volví a comprar en 72 y tenía hasta la mayor suerte del mundo y fijate hasta donde han bajao, y lo que te rondaré morena.

Pero OJO, NO POR NINGÚN ARGUMENTO EN EL FUNCIONAMIENTO DE LA EMPRESA, donde aquí unos cuantos han dicho que todo es humo y aquí no hay NADA QUE VENDER, empresarialmente.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pero es que el error que tienes es que podría perfectamente haber subido a 300 en vez de caer a 50, es que las cosas no pasan como uno queremos, en el mercao hay "guerras" cortistas y larguistas "apalancaos" , Opciones Call y Put, y lo que buenamente le pillara al de turno, pues eso ha pasao.
> 
> 
> *Y por eso mismo la turistica eDreams ha subido de 1,5 a 10,
> ...



Vale... pero eso ya entra de especulaciones irracionales.
No de cosas normales. Cuantos graficos hacen eso? UN 3% del total en un momento determinado. Hombre no jodamos que por muy buenos que nos creamos, y me incluyo, eso es afinar mucho. Con suerte... lo puedes ver alguna vez o veces en tu vida... pero jugar a pillar eso tiene mucho riesgo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> totalmente, pero al final si tenías 0 o muy poco, era jugarsela al casino buscar una corrección del -75%.
> 
> yo volví a comprar en 72 y tenía hasta la mayor suerte del mundo y fijate hasta donde han bajao, y lo que te rondaré morena.
> 
> Pero OJO, NO POR NINGÚN ARGUMENTO EN EL FUNCIONAMIENTO DE LA EMPRESA, donde aquí unos cuantos han dicho que todo es humo y aquí no hay NADA QUE VENDER, empresarialmente.



Vamos a ver esto es una mezcla de saber de tecnico y de fundamentales , mucha practica y cierto olfato.

Y eso no se consigue en 4 operaciones... en eso estamos de acuerdo tambien no?

Calculo fundamentales ? Si.
Miro graficas? SI.

Y con ambas intento determinar donde puedo hacer una compra a largo-largo o una compra especulativa para un patapum, eso ya de entrada es una diferencia.

Y la carga de pasta de una y otra....es otra diferencia.

EN eso creo yo, que tambien estaremos de acuerdo no?.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Vale... pero eso ya entra de especulaciones irracionales.
> No de cosas normales. Cuantos graficos hacen eso? UN 3% del total en un momento determinado. Hombre no jodamos que por muy buenos que nos creamos, y me incluyo, eso es afinar mucho. Con suerte... lo puedes ver alguna vez o veces en tu vida... pero jugar a pillar eso tiene mucho riesgo.




Entonces me vas a admitir, que una empresa que a día de hoy no tiene ya casi nada de deuda, tiene 200 millones de euros en tesorería, 100 millones en beneficios, podría perfectamente haberse quedado cotizando en el entorno de 100-150 con el actual nº de acciones que existen?

O mejor dicho, simplemente, no llamarlo ESTAFA, ya me vale, que es lo que ponía el zperro en su día en este hilo. (Hasta que lo cambió, y justo hay qe despeñó..........que raro, como siempre, nadie diría que trabaja o tiene conocidos en algun fondo cortista para robar incautos.)


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Vamos a ver esto es una mezcla de saber de tecnico y de fundamentales , mucha practica y cierto olfato.
> 
> Y eso no se consigue en 4 operaciones... en eso estamos de acuerdo tambien no?
> 
> ...



perfecto, no tengo ni una pega.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

Joder que te estoy diciendo que lo has hecho bien.
SImplemente mirando el grafico 75 a 90 bueno vale... por encima ni hablar.

Y la compra ideal es que cierre el gap y ahi de una señal buena. Pero esa opcion de puro buena es tan evidente que es muy dificil de pillar a la primera. Porque ahi van a pillar a todos los que se creen listos. Limpiaran a los parguelas unas cuantas veces y luego para arriba.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Entonces me vas a admitir, que una empresa que a día de hoy no tiene ya casi nada de deuda, tiene 200 millones de euros en tesorería, 100 millones en beneficios, podría perfectamente haberse quedado cotizando en el entorno de 100-150 con el actual nº de acciones que existen?
> 
> O mejor dicho, simplemente, no llamarlo ESTAFA, ya me vale, que es lo que ponía el zperro en su día en este hilo. (Hasta que lo cambió, y justo hay qe despeñó..........que raro, como siempre, nadie diría que trabaja o tiene conocidos en algun fondo cortista para robar incautos.)



Pasando de X que ni tengo el grafico delante a 150. Para largo plazo yo compararia en (150-X)*0.62, mas claro agua. Si lo que quieres es ir a muy largo....

y es que ni me planteo cualquier otra opcion.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

Mas atras lo puse asi de claro....y es lo que esta haciendo... es que es lo logico de hecho.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

Independientemente de las cuentas y de los contratos que tenga cerrados o a punto de cerrrar. Que es lo que intento explicarte... que aparte de las cuentas hay otra cosas. Que con esas misma cuentas esta a 120 y a 60. Entonces con ese unico criterio no puedes entrar..... e insisto a largo muy largo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

Joder mi jefe telefonicas compradas a 25 por consejo de su banquiero y cotizando a 17 cuando me lo dijo.Que hago?

Respuesta botalas.... esa empresa tiene una deuda descomunal y una pinta de caer de 3 pares de cojones.... Ni puto caso... pues chico.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> entre a primera hora . parece ser qu esta vez no es trolleada y aunque con potra, ell poducto funciona




Tú sabes @Lord en el Centeno por qué este señor, que creó este hilo llamado PHARMAMAR, ESA GRAN ESTAFA, entró, no en 40, ni en 50, ni en 70, sino en 117 ese día que compró acciones encima?

Porque este señor, que no tiene ni puta idea de nada, ni sabe que es pharmamar y sus productos actuales en mercado, leyó ese día que unos paco investigadores españoles del CSIC "avalaron" en una publicación los efectos buenos del aplidin para curar el COVID, cuestión por cierto ya habían avalado oralmente hasta Adolfo Paco García Sastre, director cientifico del Mount Sinai de EEUU todo el rato.

Y como no tiene ni puta idea de nada, ni que en el mercado farma mandan las grandes pagando a todos los hospitales para que los pacientes voluntarios SIEMPRE SE RECLUTEN antes que en otras compañías para los ensayos clinicos........ pues este señor se pensaba que en 2 tardes iban a finalizar la fase III del aplidin y venderla.

Ahora este señor, que yo ya le pregunté en el hilo del COVID, vendió esas mismas acciones a pérdida porque "la accion solo baja" y no quiere volver a saber nada de esto.


Por esas cosas, hay gente que invierte en 150 o en cada máximo, y luego, se da la casualidad que no se mantienen.

Y cuando no están y han vendido a pérdida, justo ahí se publica algo importante de verdad y las tienes en 300 en un abrir y cerrar de ojos y ni la has visto venir.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Joder mi jefe telefonicas compradas a 25 por consejo de su banquiero y cotizando a 17 cuando me lo dijo.Que hago?
> 
> Respuesta botalas.... esa empresa tiene una deuda descomunal y una pinta de caer de 3 pares de cojones.... Ni puto caso... pues chico.



Me dices a mí, o es que estas respondiendo a alguien que tengo en ignorado y me llevo creyendo que solo me respondes a mi todas estas horas xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tú sabes @Lord en el Centeno por qué este señor, que creó este hilo llamado PHARMAMAR, ESA GRAN ESTAFA, entró, no en 40, ni en 50, ni en 70, sino en 117 ese día que compró acciones encima?
> 
> Porque este señor, que no tiene ni puta idea de nada, ni sabe que es pharmamar y sus productos actuales en mercado, leyó ese día que unos paco investigadores españoles del CSIC "avalaron" en una publicación los efectos buenos del aplidin para curar el COVID.
> 
> ...



En la primera parte de lo que expones esoy de acuerdo.... en la segunda no.

De X a 150 es mas probable que vaya a 100 , que a 300 en el mismo impulso.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Me dices a mí, o es que estas respondiendo a alguien que tengo en ignorado y me llevo creyendo que solo me respondes a mi todas estas horas xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Te respondia a ti... que cuidado con lo que dicen unos y otros ... que con el dinero de uno decide INFORMADAMENTE uno mismo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

Para hacer lo que tu dices pharmamar tendria que sacar la vacuna del sida, del ebola y del covid al mismo tiempo.

Que tiene que consolidar por huevo y mas despues dedos test a maximos, uno haciendo doble techo y confirmando con un fallo. Joder que esta muy claro el doji que deja en el fallo del doble techo. Toda esa vela es VENTA... de los grandes no de los parguelas.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Te respondia a ti... que cuidado con lo que dicen unos y otros ... que con el dinero de uno decide INFORMADAMENTE uno mismo.



Pero es que yo no sé que tiene que ver Telefonica, Pescanova, Bankia o Gowex endeudadas hasta las cejas, en un sector muy suyo, que una empresa farmaceutica sin deudas y con beneficio habiendo pasado 2 años desde este hecho.

¿Cabe la posibilidad que se tire 10 años cotizando en 20 desde ahora, con los beneficios, recompras y dividendos, cuando ya se ha tirado 10 años cotizando en 20, y estaba quebrada?


Que sí, que por poder pudiera en un 1 por ciento de cada millon pasar, no te hipoteques y lo inviertas todo como un loco, pero coño, una cosa es una cosa, y otra cosa es lo vuestro, que parece que esto se va a tirar 20 años al -90% porque es una mierda.


Mierda son las iberias, melia y edreams con la mosntruosa deuda que tienen y los intereses a pagar anualmente, eso si que es una mierda.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Para hacer lo que tu dices pharmamar tendria que sacar la vacuna del sida, del ebola y del covid al mismo tiempo.
> 
> Que tiene que consolidar por huevo y mas despues dedos test a maximos, uno haciendo doble techo y confirmando con un fallo. Joder que esta muy claro el doji que deja en el fallo del doble techo. Toda esa vela es VENTA... de los grandes no de los parguelas.




Yo perdona que te diga, pero no me juego la inversión a la adivinanza del "tecnico"

¿En gameStop tambien resultó los dojis esos? o en tesla desde el 2008 o Amazon.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Yo perdona que te diga, pero no me juego la inversión a la adivinanza del "tecnico"
> 
> ¿En gameStop tambien resultó los dojis esos? o en tesla desde el 2008 o Amazon.



Volvemos a lo mismo grano no hace granero.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿Cuál es exactamente tu problema de una empresa que gana mucho, mucho, mucho, mucho mas dinero que antes, suba?
> 
> Entiendo que si se llamara "Hoteles Melia", hoy en 6,5 €, pondríamos el grito al cielo viendo sus cuentas.....



Mira, un comentario del 9 de febrero de 2021.

No sé, llámame loco, un tio viene a mofarse aquí de que vamos a perder hasta la camisa durante décadas con el argumento "ejjjj que solo sube", entonces tiene que bajar y mucho.


¿Los hoteles Melia, Iberias, eDreams han bajao mucho despues de subir 2 años sin parar? ¿Por el simple hecho de subir mucho?

Bueno, en el caso de estas 3 bajaran mucho porque son una mierda pinchadas en un palo con 100.000 millones de deuda, no es ni comparable a lo de PHM.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

Y no es adivinanza, en maximos o en minimos se hace limpieza para ver si el camino esta libre.... esta accion no lo ha hecho. Conclusion por encima de maximos estan colocados todos los listos y la vela doji del fallo te lo confirma... a mi al menos. Yo con esa vela me habria salido.... eso no lo hacen los parguelas y menos en ese sitio. Para saber eso me han jodido algunas veces....que hay que mirar que pasa dentro de esa vela. Nunca me leeras que gano siempre, a mi esa jugada me la hicieron y me la comi, por eso la tengo grabada.

Heroicismo el justo.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Y no es adivinanza, en maximos o en minimos se hace limpieza para ver si el camino esta libre.... esta accion no lo ha hecho. Conclusion por encima de maximos estan colocados todos los listos y la vela doji del fallo te lo confirma... a mi al menos. Yo con esa vela me habria salido.... eso no lo hacen los parguelas y menos en ese sitio. Para saber eso me han jodido algunas veces....que hay que mirar que pasa dentro de esa vela.



¿Entiendo entonces que habéis abierto cortos y os habéis forrao? si hablas de parguelas con tanta seguridad.............


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

El sp también subió mucho hasta los 3.000........... ¿siguiendo vuestro criterio tenia que desplomarse a finales de 2020, pues subió hasta los 4800.

¿Son tontos los que no vendieron en 3000 a finales de 2020?


Es que es lo puto mismo que decís vosotros, coño. Solo que en uno ha pasao porque ha pasao, y en otro no ha pasao, porque no ha pasao.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿Entiendo entonces que habéis abierto cortos y os habéis forrao? si hablas de parguelas con tanta seguridad.............



Parguelas es cualquiera que no trabaja en un banco de inversion.

Yo ahora no tengo nada porque ando en pleno cambio de tercio profesional.
Y como ahora no tengo tiempo ni veo nada a largo que me llame no lo llevo. A mi me encanta analizar acciones y ver el mercado y demas... pero ahora estoy fuera adrede porque se que esto me desvia demasiado de lo que tengo que hacer.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> El sp también subió mucho hasta los 3.000........... ¿siguiendo vuestro criterio tenia que desplomarse a finales de 2020, pues subió hasta los 4800.
> 
> ¿Son tontos los que no vendieron en 3000 a finales de 2020?
> 
> ...



Ahi los listos ya sabian lo del covid y estaban empapelando a todo cristo.
No he visto una cosa semejante desde 2008.
Eso era irracionalidad absoluta e indicativo de techo tambien.

Que los parguelas tu, yo y el publico de a pie no lo sospecharan es otra cuestion.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Sep 2022)

¿Esto se recupera o ke ase?


Tengo un especial olfato para los delirios colectivos que causan estas tragedias.


----------



## lucky starr (22 Sep 2022)

¿que fue de esta empresa?

era un bluf?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Sep 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> ¿que fue de esta empresa?
> 
> *era un bluf?*




Eso estaba claro desde el minuto 1 para cualquiera con dos dedos de frente.

Su cotización fue to the moon.


----------



## lucky starr (23 Sep 2022)

Ya veo que se ha pegado galleton...a mi estos chicharros la verdad es que no me gustan.


----------

